# Galaxy ExHibition



## camcory (Jun 8, 2012)

ROM based on Rooted Galaxy Exhibit by Jocala. Themed in an ICS Domination style. I would like this to be a community based ROM so all suggestions for improvements and or changes are welcome. Many thanks to Jocala,bpear,wildchld,and vertumus which the theme is based on.



ExHibition Final? Download. Do not use any previous themes with this.
ExHibition latest incarnation here 6-26-12
Lots of text fixes, Holo launcher added.
New Theme here 6/30/12

*As always download and install at your own risk.*


----------



## Fatty1212 (Jun 8, 2012)

camcory said:


> ROM based on Rooted Galaxy Exhibit by Jocala. Themed in an ICS Domination style. I would like this to be a community based ROM so all suggestions for improvements and or changes are welcome. Many thanks to Jocala,bpear,wildchld,and vertumus which the theme is based on. Link here.
> 
> *As always download and install at your own risk.*

Click to collapse



Thanks cam! i'll try it out and let you know. Downloading now! I'll be one of your testers!


----------



## csrow (Jun 8, 2012)

Does swap sd zip work on this rom?


----------



## camcory (Jun 8, 2012)

csrow said:


> Does swap sd zip work on this rom?

Click to collapse



Haven't tried but I dont see why not its basically stock with a few tweaks.


----------



## csrow (Jun 8, 2012)

camcory said:


> Haven't tried but I dont see why not its basically stock with a few tweaks.

Click to collapse



When I tried it on jocala's rooted 2.3.6 ROM, it did not work for me.  The pointer location may be different on the new updated ROM?

I will give it a shot.

*edit*--------------

The swap sd seems to work ok.  I'm not sure what the difference is but it is functioning.  Thanks.


----------



## Intercepter (Jun 8, 2012)

Did you theme Gmail directly or does it just get changes from systemui and framework?


----------



## camcory (Jun 8, 2012)

Intercepter said:


> Did you theme Gmail directly or does it just get changes from systemui and framework?

Click to collapse



I didnt theme gmail. I think it uses its own background and gets text from framework. Can you post a screenshot so i can see where the issue is? Thanks.


----------



## camcory (Jun 8, 2012)

csrow said:


> When I tried it on jocala's rooted 2.3.6 ROM, it did not work for me.  The pointer location may be different on the new updated ROM?
> 
> I will give it a shot.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I think the difference is all apps and framework are deodexed. Stock uses odex files.


----------



## beachbum40 (Jun 8, 2012)

*gmail theme*



camcory said:


> I didnt theme gmail. I think it uses its own background and gets text from framework. Can you post a screenshot so i can see where the issue is? Thanks.

Click to collapse



 gmail theme


----------



## camcory (Jun 8, 2012)

beachbum40 said:


> gmail theme

Click to collapse



Thats odd heres mine.
Did you use ROM wipe before flashing and is this the latest gmail update. I had to manually update through play store.


----------



## Intercepter (Jun 8, 2012)

camcory said:


> Thats odd heres mine.
> Did you use ROM wipe before flashing and is this the latest gmail update. I had to manually update through play store.

Click to collapse



That happens when the emails are marked unread.


----------



## afwolfpacked (Jun 8, 2012)

*2minor things noticed*

There is 2 things I noticed. Whiteout in xda premium app cannot see what link to click. And whiteout in dolphin browser search and results. No probs and love theme but think I will be reverting back to go launcher.


----------



## beachbum40 (Jun 8, 2012)

thanks again camcory had to update gmail also i was back on rebelrom3.0.7 when i took that screen shot of gm. now im on the galazy exhibition rom and it seems to be working fine. taking it through the works tonite to see if everything is running smoothly.


----------



## csrow (Jun 8, 2012)

When the ROM is booting up for the first time, there is a gap after about two seconds where the animation disappears while the system goes through the application.

It looks like it's crashed and nothing is happening.  It would be nice to at least show something on the screen so people do not freak out.


----------



## camcory (Jun 8, 2012)

csrow said:


> When the ROM is booting up for the first time, there is a gap after about two seconds where the animation disappears while the system goes through the application.
> 
> It looks like it's crashed and nothing is happening.  It would be nice to at least show something on the screen so people do not freak out.

Click to collapse



Sorry I should have mentioned that first boot takes a while I felt the same too


----------



## jocala (Jun 8, 2012)

*congrats!*

For this!


----------



## csrow (Jun 9, 2012)

Light color font on top of white background is almost impossible to see.

Try doing a search within Google Play Store.


----------



## camcory (Jun 9, 2012)

csrow said:


> Light color font on top of white background is almost impossible to see.
> 
> Try doing a search within Google Play Store.

Click to collapse



Got it getting ready to release an update that looks much better.Fixes text in gmail,search in browser and play store.


----------



## damon7620 (Jun 9, 2012)

Ok I am a n00b to this. I was rooted before on 2.3.5 then I updates to 2.3.6 and lost root. Now this phone sucks and it laggs again. So how do I get this rom installed on my phone if I am not rooted? Could somebody please explain to me step by step because I have never flashed anything before.


----------



## csrow (Jun 9, 2012)

camcory said:


> Got it getting ready to release an update that looks much better.Fixes text in gmail,search in browser and play store.

Click to collapse



The updated theme looks better.  Thanks.

* One small thing I noticed is that the word 'Rotation' is higher than others.


----------



## camcory (Jun 8, 2012)

ROM based on Rooted Galaxy Exhibit by Jocala. Themed in an ICS Domination style. I would like this to be a community based ROM so all suggestions for improvements and or changes are welcome. Many thanks to Jocala,bpear,wildchld,and vertumus which the theme is based on.



ExHibition Final? Download. Do not use any previous themes with this.
ExHibition latest incarnation here 6-26-12
Lots of text fixes, Holo launcher added.
New Theme here 6/30/12

*As always download and install at your own risk.*


----------



## camcory (Jun 9, 2012)

csrow said:


> The updated theme looks better.  Thanks.
> 
> * One small thing I noticed is that the word 'Rotation' is higher than others.

Click to collapse



I noticed that too its weird because initially it was at regular height then after a reboot I noticed it higher. It originally said auto rotation with auto on top and rotation below but I made some edits to remove auto. Will look into it its annoying me.


----------



## wilson pickett (Jun 10, 2012)

*nice*

this is very good.thank you.
it has not been debloated,leaving that to the discretion of
the user.
a good idea,however both the evil tethering manager and mobile
iq are still in there.
fyi.


----------



## csrow (Jun 10, 2012)

Is there an easy way to get rid of Carrier IQ?


----------



## camcory (Jun 10, 2012)

wilson pickett said:


> this is very good.thank you.
> it has not been debloated,leaving that to the discretion of
> the user.
> a good idea,however both the evil tethering manager and mobile
> ...

Click to collapse



Use es file explorer or root explorer (set root privileges and system as write in settings) navigate to /system/apps and delete any apps you dont want. IQ is IQ-tmobile-release-signed-zipaligned-v1.1.apk and IQ-tmobile-release-signed-zipaligned-v1.1.apk. Tethering is TetheringManager2.apk may get some FC's just reboot.


----------



## camcory (Jun 10, 2012)

*Apk's safe to remove*

This is a list of my successfully removed apks. (apks that start with tw can be removed but this is just my setup because I use calender and calculator)


Bejeweled2_trust5.apk
bonusapps-1.2.1.74931.5-signed-zipaligned.apk
BooksPhone.apk
com.lookout_Release.apk
com.mobitv.client.tmobiletvhd.apk
com.phoenix.launcher-20-0.9.7.15.apk  (if you use and alternative launcher)
Dlna.apk
DualClock.apk
ECID-release.apk
Email.apk
EmailWidget.apk
FactoryTest.apk
GenieWidget.apk
IQ-tmobile-release-signed-zipaligned-v1.1.apk
IQ-tmobile-release-unsigned.apk-TMO-Signed.apk
KiesAir.apk
lcdtest.apk
LiveSource1_2_20110719.signed.apk
LMIRescue.apk
LMIRescueSecurity.apk
MallLite-4.0.95.apk
MediaHub.apk
Memo.apk
MiniDiary.apk
MinimalHome.apk
MobileBackup-unsigned_v3.3.02.apk-TMO-Signed.apk
MyAccount-5.4.16.apk
MyFiles.apk     (if you have an alternative file explorer)
PolarisOffice.apk
PostIt.apk
qik.apk
SamsungWidget_ProgramMonitor.apk
ShareApp.apk
sihome-signed-tmo-android-8.apk
slackerradio_3.0.522.apk
SnsAccountFb.apk
SnsAccountLi.apk
SnsAccountTw.apk
SnsDisclaimer.apk
SnsImageCache.apk
SnsProvider.apk
SocialHub.apk
Talk2.apk
talkback.apk
TetheringManager2.apk
Tetris.apk
Mobile_Blio_1.0.1803_PROD_for_2.2.apk
tmobile_m4m_3_0_15.signed.apk
TouchWiz30Launcher.apk   (If you have an alternative launcher)
TwCalendarAppWidget.apk
VoiceRecorder.apk
vvm-signed.apk
Yelp.2.7.4.tmobile.apk
YouTube.apk
ZinioReader.v1.01.3420.Regular.apk
ZinioSettingsProvider.v2.03.3331.TMobile.Smartphone.apk


----------



## csrow (Jun 10, 2012)

Anybody having problems with wifi hotspot tethering?

It's not just this ROM but I've not been able to connect a computer through Galaxy Exhibit.  The access point shows up on the scan but when trying to connect, it just says failed.  

The phone also does not store the SSID name or the password.  It always generates one on its own.

Tether manager is gone.  Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## camcory (Jun 10, 2012)

csrow said:


> Anybody having problems with wifi hotspot tethering?
> 
> It's not just this ROM but I've not been able to connect a computer through Galaxy Exhibit.  The access point shows up on the scan but when trying to connect, it just says failed.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Haven't seen this happen I have 2 different wifi networks stored in my settings/wireless and network/wifi settings. I tried to recreate your issue rebooted and device still remembered access point and password. I know sometimes when you flash alot sometimes bits of info are left over on internal memory. If I flash different roms I like to start fresh I format usb storage then in CWM ROM wipe. I wish I could help more.


----------



## wilson pickett (Jun 11, 2012)

thanks i know how to debloat everything,i was just pointing out that mobile iq was active for anyone who was unaware.

i don't think mr. csrow is "saving " his ssid and password changes,hence a new password is generated when he reboots,and his computer"saved"the original password,so they don't match.that's why it is "failing" to connect.
again,very good rom.
stable,quick.
the new everydayer.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 11, 2012)

Very Cool ROM!! Now that the Galaxy ExHibition Theme is installed, it looks just like my Galaxy Nexus! I think I'll keep this rom now, so the wifey won't get thrown off by the desktop/app menus!

Thanks Cam!


----------



## camcory (Jun 11, 2012)

[email protected] said:


> Very Cool ROM!! Now that the Galaxy ExHibition Theme is installed, it looks just like my Galaxy Nexus! I think I'll keep this rom now, so the wifey won't get thrown off by the desktop/app menus!
> 
> Thanks Cam!

Click to collapse



Update coming tomorrow better text fixes some more apps themed. Thanks for the support.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 11, 2012)

csrow said:


> Is there an easy way to get rid of Carrier IQ?

Click to collapse



You can also either use TiBackup or SystemApp remover.


----------



## csrow (Jun 11, 2012)

camcory said:


> Haven't seen this happen I have 2 different wifi networks stored in my settings/wireless and network/wifi settings. I tried to recreate your issue rebooted and device still remembered access point and password. I know sometimes when you flash alot sometimes bits of info are left over on internal memory. If I flash different roms I like to start fresh I format usb storage then in CWM ROM wipe. I wish I could help more.

Click to collapse



I went back to square one and did a full factory reset.  I then re-installed the ROM again and the wifi tethering is sort of working.  The setting for the SSID and the password is saved now and the hotspot works with my Touchpad.

However, for some reason, my laptop can not link up with it.  It's probably something on the laptop.

Thanks.


----------



## camcory (Jun 11, 2012)

csrow said:


> I went back to square one and did a full factory reset.  I then re-installed the ROM again and the wifi tethering is sort of working.  The setting for the SSID and the password is saved now and the hotspot works with my Touchpad.
> 
> However, for some reason, my laptop can not link up with it.  It's probably something on the laptop.
> 
> Thanks.

Click to collapse



What tethering program are you using. I was reading about this but haven't tried it yet.


----------



## csrow (Jun 12, 2012)

camcory said:


> What tethering program are you using. I was reading about this but haven't tried it yet.

Click to collapse



I'm not using any program. I am just turning on the portable wifi hotspot from the settings menu.

I have not tried USB tethering yet.  I prefer wifi tethering if I can get it to work.


----------



## liquidnails (Jun 12, 2012)

This ROM looks nice. Will Try SOon


----------



## xtravbx (Jun 14, 2012)

camcory said:


> Update coming tomorrow better text fixes some more apps themed. Thanks for the support.

Click to collapse




Would love to try the update!


----------



## camcory (Jun 15, 2012)

xtravbx said:


> Would love to try the update!

Click to collapse



Sorry I was being ambitious I thought it would be done but wasn't able to finish before vacation. Will finish when I get back.


----------



## skyrmion (Jun 15, 2012)

*cwm tether*

cwm tether works well, make sure your firewall isn't interfering.

Have a great vacation cam


----------



## Bugzino (Jun 18, 2012)

I'm currently using the rebelrom on my exhibit but im thinking about switching over to this one if I can change the boot animation and status bar icons (stable)  if possible..I hope I can still achieve 117/356mb ram on this rom
 also.. I'd be the happiest exhibit owner in the world.. I've been trying to change the boot/logo for the past 5 days
Sent from my SGH-T679 using xda premium


----------



## camcory (Jun 18, 2012)

Bugzino said:


> I'm currently using the rebelrom on my exhibit but im thinking about switching over to this one if I can change the boot animation and status bar icons (stable)  if possible..I hope I can still achieve 117/356mb ram on this rom
> also.. I'd be the happiest exhibit owner in the world.. I've been trying to change the boot/logo for the past 5 days
> Sent from my SGH-T679 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Use a root explorer and navigate to system/media you will find a folder named sanim.zip overwrite with a new sanim.zip of your liking. You might find some boot animations named bootanimation.zip out there just rename them sanim.zip


----------



## camcory (Jun 8, 2012)

ROM based on Rooted Galaxy Exhibit by Jocala. Themed in an ICS Domination style. I would like this to be a community based ROM so all suggestions for improvements and or changes are welcome. Many thanks to Jocala,bpear,wildchld,and vertumus which the theme is based on.



ExHibition Final? Download. Do not use any previous themes with this.
ExHibition latest incarnation here 6-26-12
Lots of text fixes, Holo launcher added.
New Theme here 6/30/12

*As always download and install at your own risk.*


----------



## Bugzino (Jun 18, 2012)

thanks I'm going to try this.. i figured it would be something simple but im not experienced playing around with the Android file system.. ima give this a go
edit: worked like a charm.. thank you thank you thank you  
Sent from my SGH-T679 using xda premium


----------



## beachbum40 (Jun 23, 2012)

A bloat free version of this is great.:good: I can play my games without lag. If anyone can upload a bloat free version of this rom it would be great. I can't seem to be able to do it at the moment computer problems


----------



## jocala (Jun 23, 2012)

beachbum40 said:


> If anyone can upload a bloat free version of this rom it would be great.

Click to collapse



Unless he gives permission, only camcory can debloat and upload this particular rom. It's his project. Anyone's welcome to take the original and construct and distribute their own version, just as cam has done.


----------



## camcory (Jun 23, 2012)

*Debloat*

Here is the debloat version Im using list of items I took out is a couple of pages back. Replaced launcher with Holo Launcher. Download


----------



## beachbum40 (Jun 23, 2012)

thanks cam. when I back up my rom to external sd am I supposed to rename the file to a zip? or how do i do this? I used es explorer to move the backup from nan to exsd


----------



## camcory (Jun 23, 2012)

beachbum40 said:


> thanks cam. when I back up my rom to external sd am I supposed to rename the file to a zip? or how do i do this? I used es explorer to move the backup from nan to exsd

Click to collapse



This is the whole ROM debloated just put on your SD card and flash in CWM recovery. Back up your current if needed.


----------



## beachbum40 (Jun 23, 2012)

camcory said:


> This is the whole ROM debloated just put on your SD card and flash in CWM recovery. Back up your current if needed.

Click to collapse



sorry but what i was asking was can we put nand backups on to external sd instead of the internal sd or do i just need to swap sds? the debloat is great thanks again


----------



## camcory (Jun 23, 2012)

beachbum40 said:


> sorry but what i was asking was can we put nand backups on to external sd instead of the internal sd or do i just need to swap sds? the debloat is great thanks again

Click to collapse



When I backup its on External SD I have an 4 gb and I think 3 backups and 3 ROMS and still have a gig or two left. I think you can backup on internal but I often format my internal to get rid of extra waste that accumulates between flashing just my preference.


----------



## beachbum40 (Jun 23, 2012)

camcory said:


> When I backup its on External SD I have an 4 gb and I think 3 backups and 3 ROMS and still have a gig or two left. I think you can backup on internal but I often format my internal to get rid of extra waste that accumulates between flashing just my preference.

Click to collapse



when i do nandroid backup then format my usb storage it erases my nand backup is that supposed to happen? usb is internal sd right? do you have sd swaped? ok sorry i figured it out thanks had to do some fixn


----------



## Seminoles (Jun 24, 2012)

camcory said:


> This is a list of my successfully removed apks. (apks that start with tw can be removed but this is just my setup because I use calender and calculator)
> 
> 
> Bejeweled2_trust5.apk
> ...

Click to collapse



I'm new to this and have installed your ROM love the ICS look thanks for the work you put into it. Could you tell me how to put email and Polaris Office back in I use them if it is possible thanks.


----------



## camcory (Jun 24, 2012)

Seminoles said:


> I'm new to this and have installed your ROM love the ICS look thanks for the work you put into it. Could you tell me how to put email and Polaris Office back in I use them if it is possible thanks.

Click to collapse



Copy to SD and flash through recovery. Includes Polaris ,Email, and Email widget


----------



## Seminoles (Jun 25, 2012)

camcory said:


> Copy to SD and flash through recovery. Includes Polaris ,Email, and Email widget

Click to collapse



Thank you so much


----------



## Fatty1212 (Jun 26, 2012)

camcory said:


> Here is the debloat version Im using list of items I took out is a couple of pages back. Replaced launcher with Holo Launcher. Download

Click to collapse



I cant download from the link cam   it says its closed or something. Would u mind giving another link? Thanks! ROM looks good so far. 

Sent from my SGH-T679 using xda app-developers app


----------



## camcory (Jun 27, 2012)

*Update*

Newest ROM in OP. Added Holo launcher and lots of text fixes. Please respond with any problems which should be few.


----------



## Fatty1212 (Jun 27, 2012)

Full wipe cam?  thanks, dl now, cant wait!

Sent from my SGH-T679 using xda app-developers app


----------



## dswaggz (Jun 27, 2012)

Does it have init d support 

Sent from my SGH-T679 using Xparent ICS Blue Tapatalk 2


----------



## Fatty1212 (Jun 27, 2012)

New update looking good so far, nice ICS theming. 

Sent from my SGH-T679 using xda  app


----------



## jfroehlich (Jun 27, 2012)

I like the theming overall, there are a couple of things I would want fine-tuned. Some elements aren't showing up very well so there is no clear separation between Status bar, header, window background and button. The outline of checkboxes is so light (or dark) that it blends in with the background especially lower on the screen.

Also getting dark text on dark background on the screen that asks which application to use for an action (ie, home button).


----------



## jocala (Jun 28, 2012)

This is a great ROM. Whatever you did to fix wallpaper selection is first-notch!


----------



## danny8 (Jun 28, 2012)

I'm running Galaxy ExHibition right now, and it looks really sweet.

Think I'll stay with this ROM a while. It deserves more than a couple of tire kicks; it needs to be driven hard around corners, loaded with kids and driven to soccer practice, parked at the grocery store and covered in rain and mud.

None of the above is actually true -- especially the part about rain in Texas, but it is a very nice ROM. Thanks!

Sent via frazzled carrier pigeon -->


----------



## camcory (Jun 8, 2012)

ROM based on Rooted Galaxy Exhibit by Jocala. Themed in an ICS Domination style. I would like this to be a community based ROM so all suggestions for improvements and or changes are welcome. Many thanks to Jocala,bpear,wildchld,and vertumus which the theme is based on.



ExHibition Final? Download. Do not use any previous themes with this.
ExHibition latest incarnation here 6-26-12
Lots of text fixes, Holo launcher added.
New Theme here 6/30/12

*As always download and install at your own risk.*


----------



## beachbum40 (Jun 28, 2012)

jfroehlich said:


> I like the theming overall, there are a couple of things I would want fine-tuned. Some elements aren't showing up very well so there is no clear separation between Status bar, header, window background and button. The outline of checkboxes is so light (or dark) that it blends in with the background especially lower on the screen.
> 
> Also getting dark text on dark background on the screen that asks which application to use for an action (ie, home button).

Click to collapse



I used the old theme zip and that seemed to fix it but i don't no where it went to. It was a fix for the first exhibition build.


----------



## julytwentynine (Jun 28, 2012)

*Thanks for the EXhibition Rom...Smooth!*

Jocala....I installed it yesterday and it is beautiful.  I had one problem with it but it only happened once.  After I had signed in and reinstalled all my apps, it took me back to the sign in screen and I had to sign in again and everything went smoothly and have remained so.  Thanks for all your work. I have installed and tried all of your custom roms and I think I wil stay with this one for awhile.


----------



## BigE04GTO (Jun 28, 2012)

julytwentynine said:


> Jocala....I installed it yesterday and it is beautiful.  I had one problem with it but it only happened once.  After I had signed in and reinstalled all my apps, it took me back to the sign in screen and I had to sign in again and everything went smoothly and have remained so.  Thanks for all your work. I have installed and tried all of your custom roms and I think I wil stay with this one for awhile.

Click to collapse



Thanks would go towards Camcory...not to take away from Jocala in any way tho

Sent from my SGH-T679


----------



## jocala (Jun 28, 2012)

julytwentynine said:


> Jocala....I installed it yesterday and it is beautiful.  I had one problem with it but it only happened once.  After I had signed in and reinstalled all my apps, it took me back to the sign in screen and I had to sign in again and everything went smoothly and have remained so.  Thanks for all your work. I have installed and tried all of your custom roms and I think I wil stay with this one for awhile.

Click to collapse



Thanks, but this is Cam's beauty  I don't theme, takes too much patience!


----------



## dswaggz (Jun 28, 2012)

Hey can I debloat the rom or any b4 I install? 

Sent from my SGH-T679 using Xparent ICS Blue Tapatalk 2


----------



## camcory (Jun 28, 2012)

dswaggz said:


> Hey can I debloat the rom or any b4 I install?
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T679 using Xparent ICS Blue Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



ROM is heavily debloated.


----------



## dswaggz (Jun 28, 2012)

What about init.d support v6 fan u know me I supercharge everything  edit: on the next will u add it then 

Sent from my SGH-T679 using Xparent ICS Blue Tapatalk 2


----------



## camcory (Jun 28, 2012)

dswaggz said:


> What about init.d support v6 fan u know me I supercharge everything
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T679 using Xparent ICS Blue Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



no forgot to add it.


----------



## bagelong (Jun 28, 2012)

*Gmail*

Some of this has been mentioned, I think, but the "delete" icon is not visible in Gmail when looking at an individual email message.  Great work overall.  Can I flash future updates without wiping the existing version?


----------



## beachbum40 (Jun 28, 2012)

what do you think of this theme? I'd like to implant this to this rom.


----------



## dswaggz (Jun 28, 2012)

Cam this rom is so freaking awesome. u know the s3 kernel tweaks bpear added to his latest release that won't boot is it possible on this. Screen shots coming to damn I love my phone again bkuz of ur rom 

via da v6'd sge4g beast courtesy of camcory


----------



## netbuzz (Jun 28, 2012)

dswaggz said:


> Cam this rom is so freaking awesome. u know the s3 kernel tweaks bpear added to his latest release that won't boot is it possible on this. Screen shots coming to damn I love my phone again bkuz of ur rom
> 
> via da v6'd sge4g beast courtesy of camcory

Click to collapse



Cam, great work indeed, but could you add some kind of automated punctuation support?


----------



## camcory (Jun 28, 2012)

camcory said:


> no forgot to add it.

Click to collapse



My bad its there etc/init.d and V6 Supercharger works just tried it out I will probably include the script in next build. Still trying to find the xmls that point to certain list menus text like longpress on home screen and second menu for shortcuts/apps text is black on grey I want white also adding contacts same. I found editing widget text appearance gets me this but also affects other apps with white backgrounds so the search continues.


----------



## netbuzz (Jun 28, 2012)

camcory said:


> Use a root explorer and navigate to system/media you will find a folder named sanim.zip overwrite with a new sanim.zip of your liking. You might find some boot animations named bootanimation.zip out there just rename them sanim.zip

Click to collapse



You could also use ROM Toolbox to download and install boot animations.  Just make sure to go to settings and specify /system/media/sanim.zip as the install location.


----------



## camcory (Jun 28, 2012)

netbuzz said:


> automated punctuation support?

Click to collapse



Do you mean when keyboard pops up like in mms?


----------



## dswaggz (Jun 28, 2012)

Deleted 

via da v6'd sge4g beast courtesy of camcory


----------



## dswaggz (Jun 28, 2012)

camcory said:


> My bad its there etc/init.d and V6 Supercharger works just tried it out I will probably include the script in next build. Still trying to find the xmls that point to certain list menus text like longpress on home screen and second menu for shortcuts/apps text is black on grey I want white also adding contacts same. I found editing widget text appearance gets me this but also affects other apps with white backgrounds so the search continues.

Click to collapse



No please don't cook it in please or atleast make a regular version as well 

via da v6'd sge4g beast courtesy of camcory


----------



## dswaggz (Jun 28, 2012)

camcory said:


> Do you mean when keyboard pops up like in mms?

Click to collapse



He was being a [email protected]$$ towards me 

via da v6'd sge4g beast courtesy of camcory


----------



## dswaggz (Jun 28, 2012)

camcory said:


> My bad its there etc/init.d and V6 Supercharger works just tried it out I will probably include the script in next build. Still trying to find the xmls that point to certain list menus text like longpress on home screen and second menu for shortcuts/apps text is black on grey I want white also adding contacts same. I found editing widget text appearance gets me this but also affects other apps with white backgrounds so the search continues.

Click to collapse



What version did u use 

via da v6'd sge4g beast courtesy of camcory


----------



## dswaggz (Jun 28, 2012)

Screenshots 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


































via da v6'd sge4g beast courtesy of camcory


----------



## camcory (Jun 8, 2012)

ROM based on Rooted Galaxy Exhibit by Jocala. Themed in an ICS Domination style. I would like this to be a community based ROM so all suggestions for improvements and or changes are welcome. Many thanks to Jocala,bpear,wildchld,and vertumus which the theme is based on.



ExHibition Final? Download. Do not use any previous themes with this.
ExHibition latest incarnation here 6-26-12
Lots of text fixes, Holo launcher added.
New Theme here 6/30/12

*As always download and install at your own risk.*


----------



## beachbum40 (Jun 29, 2012)

WOW! Whats going on in here? Way out there.............


----------



## Fatty1212 (Jun 29, 2012)

Screenshots. Love the battery life of this fone!  Big thanks Cam!

Sent from my SGH-T679 using xda app


----------



## theAPANT (Jun 29, 2012)

I am having slight theme issues in ebay at the start and when defining search parameters.  It isn't terrible because I have used the app enough to know where everything is but still... Any way big thanks to camcory for this ROM in the first place.


----------



## aR3alCoo1Kat (Jun 29, 2012)

Is it possible to make the ROM have the stock theme but with a different battery mod?


----------



## jfroehlich (Jun 29, 2012)

aR3alCoo1Kat said:


> Is it possible to make the ROM have the stock theme but with a different battery mod?

Click to collapse



Use peach or deodexed stock and UOT Kitchen to make your battery mod 

Sent from my SGH-T679 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Seminoles (Jun 29, 2012)

The Bank of America App. will not run in the 6-26-12 ROM update all it dose is force close sent a bug report to them and see don't think it is anything in the ROM memory maybe the graphics.

Update:
I read on one of the forms that changing ROM's might have caused the partition table to change to go back to stock then upgrade. So that is what I did went back to stock uvle1 ROM after wiping everything that CWM would wipe, ran it thought all the updates, then rebooted twice then installed your new upgrade and theme update and the app is working better then on stock. The first time went from stock, to ExHibition + theme update, to the 6-26-12 and had the problem. Whet back to stock then 6-26-12 + theme update working like a champ.

Thanks for the hard work sorry if I got you confused as I have a very little ideal of what I'm doing....


----------



## beachbum40 (Jun 29, 2012)

Jelly bean market update. Works here but not much of a change. There are some tweaks.                             
Download to phone or external sd loads itself and reboot thats it! Do backup first.


----------



## netbuzz (Jun 29, 2012)

beachbum40 said:


> Jelly bean market update. Works here but not much of a change. There are some tweaks.
> Download to phone or external sd loads itself and reboot thats it! Do backup first.

Click to collapse



More details or screenshots please?  What's new?


----------



## beachbum40 (Jun 29, 2012)

netbuzz said:


> More details or screenshots please?  What's new?

Click to collapse



go to www.xda-Developers.com/android/install-the-jelly-bean-google-play-update-now


----------



## beachbum40 (Jun 30, 2012)

theAPANT said:


> I am having slight theme issues in ebay at the start and when defining search parameters.  It isn't terrible because I have used the app enough to know where everything is but still... Any way big thanks to camcory for this ROM in the first place.
> 
> View attachment 1163643
> 
> View attachment 1163644

Click to collapse



Try this:laugh:


----------



## theAPANT (Jun 30, 2012)

beachbum40 said:


> Try this:laugh:

Click to collapse




Unfortunatly that didn't fix it. Thanks any way though
Sent from my SGH-T679 using xda app-developers app


----------



## camcory (Jun 30, 2012)

theAPANT said:


> Unfortunatly that didn't fix it. Thanks any way though
> Sent from my SGH-T679 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Here is updated theme some text fixes at least so the are readable also adds some tweaks,jellybeanwallpers,and jellbean play store. Link


----------



## theAPANT (Jun 30, 2012)

camcory said:


> Here is updated theme some text fixes at least so the are readable also adds some tweaks,jellybeanwallpers,and jellbean play store.

Click to collapse



Outstanding, works perfectly thank you very much


Sent from my SGH-T679 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Seminoles (Jun 30, 2012)

beachbum40 said:


> Try this:laugh:

Click to collapse



You should not need this with the 6-26-12 ROM right or am I wrong as always....  LOL


----------



## camcory (Jun 30, 2012)

Seminoles said:


> You should not need this with the 6-26-12 ROM right or am I wrong as always....  LOL

Click to collapse



Newest theme update is in OP 6/30/12.


----------



## dswaggz (Jun 30, 2012)

Cam is there anyway u could upload a modded build prop w/ Richards tweaks please 

via da v6'd sge4g beast courtesy of camcory


----------



## camcory (Jun 30, 2012)

dswaggz said:


> Cam is there anyway u could upload a modded build prop w/ Richards tweaks please
> 
> via da v6'd sge4g beast courtesy of camcory

Click to collapse



I tried them out and had some graphical issues like on shutdown menu alot of flickering. So Im not sure which is the cause so I left them out.


----------



## Seminoles (Jun 30, 2012)

camcory said:


> Newest theme update is in OP 6/30/12.

Click to collapse



I saw that today I thought the link in the other post was the old update. To install just do an install zip from sd no need to wipe ROM or anything?


----------



## camcory (Jun 30, 2012)

Seminoles said:


> I saw that today I thought the link in the other post was the old update. To install just do an install zip from sd no need to wipe ROM or anything?

Click to collapse



Yep just install from CWM no wipe.:good:


----------



## jgrinst1 (Jun 30, 2012)

camcory said:


> I tried them out and had some graphical issues like on shutdown menu alot of flickering. So Im not sure which is the cause so I left them out.

Click to collapse



It's the one that maxes out the FPS:

debug.gr.swapinterval=0


----------



## camcory (Jun 8, 2012)

ROM based on Rooted Galaxy Exhibit by Jocala. Themed in an ICS Domination style. I would like this to be a community based ROM so all suggestions for improvements and or changes are welcome. Many thanks to Jocala,bpear,wildchld,and vertumus which the theme is based on.



ExHibition Final? Download. Do not use any previous themes with this.
ExHibition latest incarnation here 6-26-12
Lots of text fixes, Holo launcher added.
New Theme here 6/30/12

*As always download and install at your own risk.*


----------



## camcory (Jun 30, 2012)

jgrinst1 said:


> It's the one that maxes out the FPS:
> 
> debug.gr.swapinterval=0

Click to collapse



Yeah I changed it to =1 and it fixed it but drop in 2d antutu benchmark.


----------



## jgrinst1 (Jun 30, 2012)

camcory said:


> Yeah I changed it to =1 and it fixed it but drop in 2d antutu benchmark.

Click to collapse



That would happen for sure. But, it's just a benchmark... you want your phone to work!

Kudos to you, keep up the good work!


----------



## dswaggz (Jul 1, 2012)

Amen ⇧

via da v6'd sge4g beast courtesy of camcory


----------



## ETFoneHome (Jul 1, 2012)

*Very well done!*

Wow! I really like this ROM!  It has all the features I wanted in the phone, especially the Holo Launcher, which just makes it sweeter.  :laugh:

I notice the the swype keyboard is 2x louder than the samsung keyboard. I think this applys to other 2.3.6 ROMs like Peach beta too.  I think I may have to fiddle with the UI folder to change those sounds.

Also, is there an option to change lock-screen wallpaper?  How do I choose back  the default purple wallpaper once I changed it.  Actually I want it to be on the lock-screen.


----------



## camcory (Jul 1, 2012)

ETFoneHome said:


> Wow! I really like this ROM!  It has all the features I wanted in the phone, especially the Holo Launcher, which just makes it sweeter.  :laugh:
> 
> I notice the the swype keyboard is 2x louder than the samsung keyboard. I think this applys to other 2.3.6 ROMs like Peach beta too.  I think I may have to fiddle with the UI folder to change those sounds.
> 
> Also, is there an option to change lock-screen wallpaper?  How do I choose back  the default purple wallpaper once I changed it.  Actually I want it to be on the lock-screen.

Click to collapse



long press homescreen/wallpapers and select jellybean scroll to 2nd to last paper and save to gallery. Then go back to homescreen/wallpapers this time gallery and select the wall paper now click the right(portrait view) and set it will ask if you want set as lockscreen.


----------



## liquidnails (Jul 1, 2012)

Does wifi calling work for this ROM? 

Sent from my SGH-T679


----------



## camcory (Jul 1, 2012)

liquidnails said:


> Does wifi calling work for this ROM?
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T679

Click to collapse



yes it does.


----------



## liquidnails (Jul 1, 2012)

camcory said:


> yes it does.

Click to collapse



Very nice. Downloading to try now.

Sent from my SGH-T679


----------



## liquidnails (Jul 1, 2012)

So flash the build and then latest theme over it? 

Sent from my SGH-T679


----------



## camcory (Jul 1, 2012)

liquidnails said:


> So flash the build and then latest theme over it?
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T679

Click to collapse



Yeah I worked on the framework and added a couple tweaks in the update.


----------



## dswaggz (Jul 1, 2012)

Hey u have facelocc in settings but No worky y? 

via da v6'd sge4g beast courtesy of camcory


----------



## camcory (Jul 1, 2012)

dswaggz said:


> Hey u have facelocc in settings but No worky y?
> 
> via da v6'd sge4g beast courtesy of camcory

Click to collapse



Ive been trying to port it from rebelrom but so far no go alot smali comparing and editing havent had alot of time.


----------



## liquidnails (Jul 1, 2012)

Has anyone tried the theme ? Is it stable?

Sent from my SGH-T679


----------



## dswaggz (Jul 1, 2012)

It beautiful try it my phone took a major **** on me but now im golden 

Sent from my SGH-T679 using Xparent ICS Blue Tapatalk 2


----------



## damon7620 (Jul 2, 2012)

Ok so after I install the rom how do I install the latest updated theme?


----------



## jfroehlich (Jul 2, 2012)

damon7620 said:


> Ok so after I install the rom how do I install the latest updated theme?

Click to collapse



Flash in CWM like you did the ROM

Sent from my SGH-T679 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## damon7620 (Jul 2, 2012)

jfroehlich said:


> Flash in CWM like you did the ROM
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T679 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



So install update through cwm?


----------



## dswaggz (Jul 2, 2012)

damon7620 said:


> So install update through cwm?

Click to collapse



Yes 

♚SGΣ4G V6'DG+ΩΠΣ♚
    ™SωΔGG GΔΠGG©


----------



## damon7620 (Jul 2, 2012)

Hey for some odd reason Fancy Widgets the paid version force closes now when I go to download skins for it.


----------



## dswaggz (Jul 2, 2012)

Try go Widgets go products period 

♚SGΣ4G V6'DG+ΩΠΣ♚
    ™SωΔGG GΔΠGG©


----------



## camcory (Jun 8, 2012)

ROM based on Rooted Galaxy Exhibit by Jocala. Themed in an ICS Domination style. I would like this to be a community based ROM so all suggestions for improvements and or changes are welcome. Many thanks to Jocala,bpear,wildchld,and vertumus which the theme is based on.



ExHibition Final? Download. Do not use any previous themes with this.
ExHibition latest incarnation here 6-26-12
Lots of text fixes, Holo launcher added.
New Theme here 6/30/12

*As always download and install at your own risk.*


----------



## liquidnails (Jul 2, 2012)

Very nice!

Sent from my SGH-T679


----------



## damon7620 (Jul 2, 2012)

dswaggz said:


> Try go Widgets go products period
> 
> ♚SGΣ4G V6'DG+ΩΠΣ♚
> ™SωΔGG GΔΠGG©

Click to collapse



No I paid for fancy widgets so I want to use fancy widgets. Go Weather's widget sucks.


----------



## dswaggz (Jul 2, 2012)

Have tried weather love 

♚SGΣ4G V6'DG+ΩΠΣ♚
    ™SωΔGG GΔΠGG©


----------



## camcory (Jul 2, 2012)

damon7620 said:


> No I paid for fancy widgets so I want to use fancy widgets. Go Weather's widget sucks.

Click to collapse



I dont have that app so I really couldnt tell you. Are on wifi or cell data when attempting to download?


----------



## dswaggz (Jul 2, 2012)

Camcory is this rom dewizzed an what's Ur ideas for Ur next release 

♚SGΣ4G V6'DG+ΩΠΣ♚
    ™SωΔGG GΔΠGG©


----------



## Hick. (Jul 3, 2012)

Great ROM. I love it already and its only been a day. wondering if its possible to get a led flash notification, my step fathers I phone has it and i'm rather jealous of it.



Sent from my SGH-T679 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## dswaggz (Jul 3, 2012)

Hick. said:


> Great ROM. I love it already and its only been a day. wondering if its possible to get a led flash notification, my step fathers I phone has it and i'm rather jealous of it.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T679 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



We don't have led it would be backlight key notification if we ever get it would be nice 

♚SGΣ4G V6'DG+ΩΠΣ♚
    ™SωΔGG GΔΠGG©


----------



## BigE04GTO (Jul 3, 2012)

Hick. said:


> Great ROM. I love it already and its only been a day. wondering if its possible to get a led flash notification, my step fathers I phone has it and i'm rather jealous of it.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T679 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



 I know, I tried every light app to see if any had that feature could not find it tho...it would be nice to have led flash when calls and messages are received 

Sent from my SGH-T679


----------



## BigE04GTO (Jul 3, 2012)

dswaggz said:


> We don't have led it would be backlight key notification if we ever get it would be nice
> 
> ♚SGΣ4G V6'DG+ΩΠΣ♚
> ™SωΔGG GΔΠGG©

Click to collapse



He is talking about the led next to camera, apple phone users such as my homie, have a feature available that strobes the led flash a couple times when they recieve a message or call...would be a nice feature to have

Sent from my SGH-T679


----------



## Hick. (Jul 3, 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ew0ADrjZBvg&feature=youtube_gdata_player

This is what i'm  talking about 

Sent from my SGH-T679 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## dswaggz (Jul 3, 2012)

Help I have not data but it says I'm registered though how do get my 4g back? 

♚SGΣ4G V6'DG+ΩΠΣ♚
    ™SωΔGG GΔΠGG©


----------



## BigE04GTO (Jul 3, 2012)

dswaggz said:


> Help I have not data but it says I'm registered though how do get my 4g back?
> 
> ♚SGΣ4G V6'DG+ΩΠΣ♚
> ™SωΔGG GΔΠGG©

Click to collapse



Try going into airplane mode, then go back...if that doesn't work reboot phone, also double check your apn settings

Sent from my SGH-T679


----------



## dswaggz (Jul 3, 2012)

Did all that it say mobile network state disconnected 

♚SGΣ4G V6'DG+ΩΠΣ♚
    ™SωΔGG GΔΠGG©


----------



## camcory (Jul 3, 2012)

dswaggz said:


> Did all that it say mobile network state disconnected
> 
> ♚SGΣ4G V6'DG+ΩΠΣ♚
> ™SωΔGG GΔΠGG©

Click to collapse



Have you done any build.prop edits for network speed?


----------



## dswaggz (Jul 3, 2012)

Nope it says n about phone mobile network disconnected 

♚SGΣ4G V6'DG+ΩΠΣ♚
    ™SωΔGG GΔΠGG©


----------



## beachbum40 (Jul 3, 2012)

dswaggz said:


> Help I have not data but it says I'm registered though how do get my 4g back?
> 
> ♚SGΣ4G V6'DG+ΩΠΣ♚
> ™SωΔGG GΔΠGG©

Click to collapse



everyones having trouble with data the network is working on it.. YOu must be on the same network that me and a few other ppl are on cincinnnati ohio


----------



## dswaggz (Jul 3, 2012)

I'm in Florida an it just popped bacc on An to think I switched from simple mobile an had this problem ever Damn it sorry for the moaning thanx for those who helped me 

♚SGΣ4G V6'DG+ΩΠΣ♚
    ™SωΔGG GΔΠGG©


----------



## beachbum40 (Jul 3, 2012)

beachbum40 said:


> everyones having trouble with data the network is working on it.. YOu must be on the same network that me and a few other ppl are on cincinnnati ohio

Click to collapse



ITS back up and running:laugh:

---------- Post added at 10:33 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:32 PM ----------




dswaggz said:


> I'm in Florida an it just popped bacc on An to think I switched from simple mobile an had this problem ever Damn it sorry for the moaning thanx for those who helped me
> 
> ♚SGΣ4G V6'DG+ΩΠΣ♚
> ™SωΔGG GΔΠGG©

Click to collapse



mine did too:laugh:


----------



## Seminoles (Jul 3, 2012)

*Fantastic ROM*

Working great the only problem is if I clear memory in task manager it closes Halo launcher even with the keep in memory checked it clears down to 150 - 180 it goes to contacts or phone which ever I used last pressing the home key brings it back. Which is no big deal as long as it will not break something.


----------



## jgrinst1 (Jul 3, 2012)

Seminoles said:


> Working great the only problem is if I clear memory in task manager it closes Halo launcher even with the keep in memory checked it clears down to 150 - 180 it goes to contacts or phone which ever I used last pressing the home key brings it back. Which is no big deal as long as it will not break something.

Click to collapse



Run V6 Supercharger. Make your launcher die-hard and fix your OOM values. Change your minfree vaues to something less aggressive (like option 6 or 7). Don't clear memory in Task manager. Please report back.


----------



## camcory (Jun 8, 2012)

ROM based on Rooted Galaxy Exhibit by Jocala. Themed in an ICS Domination style. I would like this to be a community based ROM so all suggestions for improvements and or changes are welcome. Many thanks to Jocala,bpear,wildchld,and vertumus which the theme is based on.



ExHibition Final? Download. Do not use any previous themes with this.
ExHibition latest incarnation here 6-26-12
Lots of text fixes, Holo launcher added.
New Theme here 6/30/12

*As always download and install at your own risk.*


----------



## dswaggz (Jul 3, 2012)

Seminoles said:


> Working great the only problem is if I clear memory in task manager it closes Halo launcher even with the keep in memory checked it clears down to 150 - 180 it goes to contacts or phone which ever I used last pressing the home key brings it back. Which is no big deal as long as it will not break something.

Click to collapse



Run engine flush if u want to free up memory an use go power master along with go task manger when u don't want to run engine flush 

♚SGΣ4G V6'DG+ΩΠΣ♚
    ™SωΔGG GΔΠGG©


----------



## Joey11746 (Jul 4, 2012)

*This ROM works GREAT Except...*

For future references, for the next update, can you insert an option to disable and enable the animation when you click the power button to turn the screen off? Because it gets annoying sometimes. Thanks!

edit: Is there an option for that already? If so, direct it to me pls? thx a bunch <3


----------



## Seminoles (Jul 4, 2012)

jgrinst1 said:


> Run V6 Supercharger. Make your launcher die-hard and fix your OOM values. Change your minfree vaues to something less aggressive (like option 6 or 7). Don't clear memory in Task manager. Please report back.

Click to collapse



When I search the play store all it comes up with is Vega PerformanceBoost 0.2.3 is this the same or do I need to find it somewhere else?

---------- Post added at 04:07 AM ---------- Previous post was at 03:55 AM ----------




dswaggz said:


> Run engine flush if u want to free up memory an use go power master along with go task manger when u don't want to run engine flush
> 
> ♚SGΣ4G V6'DG+ΩΠΣ♚
> ™SωΔGG GΔΠGG©

Click to collapse



Can't find engine flush and these Go ones seam to run off Go launcher EX didn't like the pop-up adds used it while I uninstalled Halo to re-install from the market to see if keep in memory would work like on stock ROM it worked good.


----------



## Willielf (Jul 4, 2012)

Seminoles said:


> When I search the play store all it comes up with is Vega PerformanceBoost 0.2.3 is this the same or do I need to find it somewhere else?
> 
> ---------- Post added at 04:07 AM ---------- Previous post was at 03:55 AM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Engine flush is part of the v6 supercharger script. 

Sent from my SGH-T679 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Willielf (Jul 4, 2012)

Seminoles said:


> When I search the play store all it comes up with is Vega PerformanceBoost 0.2.3 is this the same or do I need to find it somewhere else?
> 
> ---------- Post added at 04:07 AM ---------- Previous post was at 03:55 AM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



The script is on xda. Or just Google v6 supercharger and you'll be able to find it. It's not on Google play

Sent from my SGH-T679 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## camcory (Jul 4, 2012)

Joey11746 said:


> For future references, for the next update, can you insert an option to disable and enable the animation when you click the power button to turn the screen off? Because it gets annoying sometimes. Thanks!
> 
> edit: Is there an option for that already? If so, direct it to me pls? thx a bunch <3

Click to collapse



go to settings/display/animations and disable.


----------



## Joey11746 (Jul 4, 2012)

camcory said:


> go to settings/display/animations and disable.

Click to collapse



Well can you make an option to disable it because I don't wanna disable all of the animations. Like in CM9, Enable/Disable the Turn screen on animation/Turn screen off animation.


----------



## camcory (Jul 4, 2012)

Joey11746 said:


> Well can you make an option to disable it because I don't wanna disable all of the animations. Like in CM9, Enable/Disable the Turn screen on animation/Turn screen off animation.

Click to collapse



The only way is to decompile framework-res.apk then navigate to res/values/bools.xml there is a line that states animate screen lights change to true or false whichever is different.
Scratch that download below and flash in CWM.


----------



## dswaggz (Jul 5, 2012)

Camcory Ur rom is the bomb but is there anyway to make it more ice creamish I mean sometimes I forget I'm on gb an have u thought about giving lewa or mookie os would be so awesome I think but I just don't have the skills required to port them pretty please 

♚SGΣ4G V6'DG+ΩΠΣ♚
    ™SωΔGG GΔΠGG©


----------



## Frankzzz (Jul 5, 2012)

More or less.


----------



## dswaggz (Jul 5, 2012)

Is it possible to center the clock an possibly get the task bar on the bottom ?

♚SGΣ4G V6'DG+ΩΠΣ♚
    ™SωΔGG GΔΠGG©


----------



## ETFoneHome (Jul 5, 2012)

The battery lasts very long and the system is very stable. 

This build looks good enough for prime time!  Good work!:victory:


----------



## dswaggz (Jul 5, 2012)

ETFoneHome said:


> The battery lasts very long and the system is very stable.
> 
> This build looks good enough for prime time!  Good work!:victory:

Click to collapse



What do u do to get better battery life I get like 6hrs on Wi-Fi standby is great but this phone is addictive an fyi guys the newest v6 script by works great 

♚SGΣ4G V6'DG+ΩΠΣ♚
    ™SωΔGG GΔΠGG©


----------



## dswaggz (Jul 6, 2012)

Cam can u make a ics battery icon like cm9 thanx 

♚SGΣ4G V6'D G+ΩΠΣ♚
    ™SωΔGG GΔΠGG©


----------



## camcory (Jul 6, 2012)

dswaggz said:


> Cam can u make a ics battery icon like cm9 thanx
> 
> ♚SGΣ4G V6'D G+ΩΠΣ♚
> ™SωΔGG GΔΠGG©

Click to collapse



Will look at it.


----------



## dswaggz (Jul 6, 2012)

camcory said:


> Will look at it.

Click to collapse



Thanx an have u considered cm7 if u ported it I would love u forever or atleast a hybrid 

♚SGΣ4G V6'D G+ΩΠΣ♚
    ™SωΔGG GΔΠGG©


----------



## Willielf (Jul 6, 2012)

dswaggz said:


> Thanx an have u considered cm7 if u ported it I would love u forever or atleast a hybrid
> 
> ♚SGΣ4G V6'D G+ΩΠΣ♚
> ™SωΔGG GΔΠGG©

Click to collapse



Stop asking for ports! 

Sent from my SGH-T679 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Willielf (Jul 6, 2012)

dswaggz said:


> Thanx an have u considered cm7 if u ported it I would love u forever or atleast a hybrid
> 
> ♚SGΣ4G V6'D G+ΩΠΣ♚
> ™SωΔGG GΔΠGG©

Click to collapse



I am so glad you got banned. 

Sent from my SGH-T679 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## beachbum40 (Jul 6, 2012)

thank youuu for chasing that rat back to his hole> r.i.p dswaggz:victory:


----------



## jfroehlich (Jul 6, 2012)

^ & ^^ useless posts.

just sayin...


----------



## camcory (Jun 8, 2012)

ROM based on Rooted Galaxy Exhibit by Jocala. Themed in an ICS Domination style. I would like this to be a community based ROM so all suggestions for improvements and or changes are welcome. Many thanks to Jocala,bpear,wildchld,and vertumus which the theme is based on.



ExHibition Final? Download. Do not use any previous themes with this.
ExHibition latest incarnation here 6-26-12
Lots of text fixes, Holo launcher added.
New Theme here 6/30/12

*As always download and install at your own risk.*


----------



## Willielf (Jul 7, 2012)

beachbum40 said:


> thank youuu for chasing that rat back to his hole> r.i.p dswaggz:victory:

Click to collapse



Hopefully he doesn't make another account and troll the threads again. 

Sent from my SGH-T679 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Joey11746 (Jul 7, 2012)

camcory said:


> The only way is to decompile framework-res.apk then navigate to res/values/bools.xml there is a line that states animate screen lights change to true or false whichever is different.
> Scratch that download below and flash in CWM.

Click to collapse



How do I know if it works? Did you test it yet?

---------- Post added at 02:01 AM ---------- Previous post was at 01:40 AM ----------




Joey11746 said:


> How do I know if it works? Did you test it yet?

Click to collapse



My whole phone crashed and all my apps are force closing for no reason, now I need a new phone I think :c


----------



## jfroehlich (Jul 7, 2012)

Joey11746 said:


> How do I know if it works? Did you test it yet?
> 
> ---------- Post added at 02:01 AM ---------- Previous post was at 01:40 AM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Wipe dalvik & cache & reboot. If that doesn't fix it, make a nandroid backup of your /data partition, ROMWipe, flash Galaxy Exhibition, and restore your /data then reboot. That _should_ put you back to an unmodified ROM.


----------



## camcory (Jul 7, 2012)

Joey11746 said:


> How do I know if it works? Did you test it yet?
> 
> ---------- Post added at 02:01 AM ---------- Previous post was at 01:40 AM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



This framework was based on the latest ROM I posted 6-26-12 if you are on previous version that is what is causing the problems. I had alot of different edits in styles.xml in the old version in the latest I went back to stock and started all over again. I tested and it worked fine. I should have stated works with latest ROM. Tell me if you can download latest and flash that.


----------



## juangutierrez29 (Jul 8, 2012)

camcory said:


> This framework was based on the latest ROM I posted 6-26-12 if you are on previous version that is what is causing the problems. I had alot of different edits in styles.xml in the old version in the latest I went back to stock and started all over again. I tested and it worked fine. I should have stated works with latest ROM. Tell me if you can download latest and flash that.

Click to collapse



isint the rom better without the new theme? it just makes the selections all black.


----------



## Joey11746 (Jul 9, 2012)

*Got it back !!!*



juangutierrez29 said:


> isint the rom better without the new theme? it just makes the selections all black.

Click to collapse



Now, this was a hard task to do, but all I had to do was flash CWM in regular recovery because I didn't have recovery at the time, NO NEW PHONE!  Thanks Jocala for making the t679 cwm file (If anyone wants the recovery thing and had the same problem as me, i'll be happy to give you the fule and upload it to 4shared and give it to you, just give me a PM and i'll give you think when I get a chance to upload it) <3

---------- Post added at 03:30 AM ---------- Previous post was at 03:25 AM ----------




camcory said:


> This framework was based on the latest ROM I posted 6-26-12 if you are on previous version that is what is causing the problems. I had alot of different edits in styles.xml in the old version in the latest I went back to stock and started all over again. I tested and it worked fine. I should have stated works with latest ROM. Tell me if you can download latest and flash that.

Click to collapse



Thanks for the animation thing, I flashed it in CWM and it disabled the shut down animation


----------



## netbuzz (Jul 9, 2012)

camcory said:


> I tried them out and had some graphical issues like on shutdown menu alot of flickering. So Im not sure which is the cause so I left them out.

Click to collapse



I had that issue as well with flickering.


----------



## camcory (Jul 9, 2012)

*New Exhibition coming*

Well I had a some OS issues with the computer so I spent all day yesterday reinstalling so it gave me some time to read. I have gone back to the beginning. Started with stock 2.3.5 decompiled the boot image and put in the ariesve.rle from Jocala's 1.6 kernal (which is the Galaxy Exhibit splash) also applied memory tweaks directly to the image instead of just running script. Put it all back together and viola old stock ROM with scrolling wallpaper and new splash at startup. Still working on a new image instead of samsung at start we will see. Themed most apks and instead of all dark list popups which caused all the text issues used Holo popups and looks pretty good. Have to finish phone,contacts,mms apk's and should be done. Will keep you updated. Also I successfully ported REMICS from galaxy w with a few glitches just wanted to know if it could be done. So anyways busy me.


----------



## netbuzz (Jul 9, 2012)

camcory said:


> Well I had a some OS issues with the computer so I spent all day yesterday reinstalling so it gave me some time to read. I have gone back to the beginning. Started with stock 2.3.5 decompiled the boot image and put in the aries.rle from Jocala's 1.6 kernal (which is the Galaxy Exhibit splash) also applied memory tweaks directly to the image instead of just running script. Put it all back together and viola old stock ROM with scrolling wallpaper and new splash at startup. Still working on a new image instead of samsung at start we will see. Themed most apks and instead of all dark list popups which caused all the text issues used Holo popups and looks pretty good. Have to finish phone,contacts,mms apk's and should be done. Will keep you updated. Also I successfully ported REMICS from galaxy w with a few glitches just wanted to know if it could be done. So anyways busy me.

Click to collapse



aries.rle or ariesve.rle?


----------



## camcory (Jul 9, 2012)

netbuzz said:


> aries.rle or ariesve.rle?

Click to collapse



You're right edited. Thanks


----------



## netbuzz (Jul 9, 2012)

camcory said:


> You're right edited. Thanks

Click to collapse



Would you mind posting that file here?


----------



## Joey11746 (Jul 9, 2012)

*hmm*



camcory said:


> Well I had a some OS issues with the computer so I spent all day yesterday reinstalling so it gave me some time to read. I have gone back to the beginning. Started with stock 2.3.5 decompiled the boot image and put in the ariesve.rle from Jocala's 1.6 kernal (which is the Galaxy Exhibit splash) also applied memory tweaks directly to the image instead of just running script. Put it all back together and viola old stock ROM with scrolling wallpaper and new splash at startup. Still working on a new image instead of samsung at start we will see. Themed most apks and instead of all dark list popups which caused all the text issues used Holo popups and looks pretty good. Have to finish phone,contacts,mms apk's and should be done. Will keep you updated. Also I successfully ported REMICS from galaxy w with a few glitches just wanted to know if it could be done. So anyways busy me.

Click to collapse



when is this being done?

[i wonder if they'll ever port cm7.2 for SE2]


----------



## camcory (Jul 9, 2012)

netbuzz said:


> Would you mind posting that file here?

Click to collapse



Here one is regular .rle and the other is converted .png


----------



## camcory (Jul 9, 2012)

*Latest build*

This is what I think will be the final build for a while Im getting knees deep in another project but I will still be monitoring here,there, and everywhere. Let me know of problems I dont foresee any (fingers crossed). Download. OP updated. Like always flash in CWM. Do not use any of my other theme zips with this or you will not have a functioning phone.


----------



## juangutierrez29 (Jul 9, 2012)

camcory said:


> This is what I think will be the final build for a while Im getting knees deep in another project but I will still be monitoring here,there, and everywhere. Let me know of problems I dont foresee any (fingers crossed). Download. OP updated. Like always flash in CWM. Do not use any of my other theme zips with this or you will not have a functioning phone.

Click to collapse



Do you mined me asking what is your other project?


----------



## camcory (Jul 9, 2012)

juangutierrez29 said:


> Do you mined me asking what is your other project?

Click to collapse



Working on a possible CM7 port but after my hard drive issues I lost everything just like the commercial says. Dont know if its going to pan out.


----------



## juangutierrez29 (Jul 10, 2012)

camcory said:


> Working on a possible CM7 port but after my hard drive issues I lost everything just like the commercial says. Dont know if its going to pan out.

Click to collapse



Is it that ui from the galaxy w?


----------



## camcory (Jul 10, 2012)

juangutierrez29 said:


> Is it that ui from the galaxy w?

Click to collapse



No based on the latest galaxy s CM7.


----------



## juangutierrez29 (Jul 10, 2012)

camcory said:


> No based on the latest galaxy s CM7.

Click to collapse



For the galaxy exhibit?


----------



## Joey11746 (Jul 10, 2012)

camcory said:


> This is what I think will be the final build for a while Im getting knees deep in another project but I will still be monitoring here,there, and everywhere. Let me know of problems I dont foresee any (fingers crossed). Download. OP updated. Like always flash in CWM. Do not use any of my other theme zips with this or you will not have a functioning phone.

Click to collapse



Would you mind describing what you added to this build? I don't wanna flash without knowing <3


----------



## camcory (Jun 8, 2012)

ROM based on Rooted Galaxy Exhibit by Jocala. Themed in an ICS Domination style. I would like this to be a community based ROM so all suggestions for improvements and or changes are welcome. Many thanks to Jocala,bpear,wildchld,and vertumus which the theme is based on.



ExHibition Final? Download. Do not use any previous themes with this.
ExHibition latest incarnation here 6-26-12
Lots of text fixes, Holo launcher added.
New Theme here 6/30/12

*As always download and install at your own risk.*


----------



## camcory (Jul 10, 2012)

Joey11746 said:


> Would you mind describing what you added to this build? I don't wanna flash without knowing <3

Click to collapse



Went back to stock and made popups Holo themed. Examples are here.


----------



## Joey11746 (Jul 10, 2012)

*Eh*



camcory said:


> This is what I think will be the final build for a while Im getting knees deep in another project but I will still be monitoring here,there, and everywhere. Let me know of problems I dont foresee any (fingers crossed). Download. OP updated. Like always flash in CWM. Do not use any of my other theme zips with this or you will not have a functioning phone.

Click to collapse





camcory said:


> Went back to stock and made popups Holo themed. Examples are here.

Click to collapse



I didnt like it, so I went back to the previous version [thank god for backups] But I tested it anyways, works great, I like how you made a startup sound, the last version didnt have that so thats one thing I liked. So, cool.

Also, GL on CM7.


----------



## beachbum40 (Jul 10, 2012)

camcory said:


> No based on the latest galaxy s CM7.

Click to collapse



Thank again Camcory! Great work on this. I to have been having some problems with my hard drive as you stated in other post. Been working my but off on a build and doing some practice builds. Everything seems to be going well. I should have a rom up and running soon thanks to you and you help.( I sure am learning alot about patiance because you have to have it to build these roms')    Sorry about the spelling


----------



## liquidnails (Jul 10, 2012)

camcory said:


> This is what I think will be the final build for a while Im getting knees deep in another project but I will still be monitoring here,there, and everywhere. Let me know of problems I dont foresee any (fingers crossed). Download. OP updated. Like always flash in CWM. Do not use any of my other theme zips with this or you will not have a functioning phone.

Click to collapse



Is a full wipe needed? 

Sent from my SGH-T679


----------



## camcory (Jul 10, 2012)

liquidnails said:


> Is a full wipe needed?
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T679

Click to collapse



Yes


----------



## netbuzz (Jul 10, 2012)

Seminoles said:


> When I search the play store all it comes up with is Vega PerformanceBoost 0.2.3 is this the same or do I need to find it somewhere else?
> 
> ---------- Post added at 04:07 AM ---------- Previous post was at 03:55 AM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1126940


----------



## Pkt_Lnt (Jul 10, 2012)

This is excellent.  I've just had the Galaxy Exhibit for a couple days, playing with all the ROMs.  I've been reading *everything* here I can find, so must questions are answered regarding the updates, rooting (thanks jocala!), the funky wallpaper changes from 2.3.5 to 2.3.6, etc, etc.  

Coming from another phone and carrier, testing in all the weak signal places to see it I keep it or return in two weeks.  I have far better signal at home than before, so that alone might be a keeper.

I'm familiar with CM7/GB and CM9/ICS beta.  Fantastic work, I have never seen such a complete theme as this, with all apps and phone, I could get spoiled. This could be my ROM of choice, except a couple niggles.

Only issue with it is that I cannot see the email list of unread emails in GMail, and the messaging app (tried stock and an excellent replacement), and the address picker gives black on black, kind of hard to choose.  

Anything I can do on this?  I know my way around adb pretty well.  I feel bad asking for something when you stated this is a final build, but thank you very much for the work!


----------



## julytwentynine (Jul 10, 2012)

*Exhibition Final*



camcory said:


> Went back to stock and made popups Holo themed. Examples are here.

Click to collapse



I installed this version last night, everything went smooth...then my phone rebooted, and kept rebooting only getting as far as the flash screen (SAMAUNG GALAXY, Exhibit 4g screen).  I did everything  as I have done before whenever I have installed a custom rom.  Do not know what the problem is but it did not work for me. Thankful I was able to get to recovery and do a restore back to the build before the the final rom.  Thank you so much for all your work. As I said it was good for about an hour and then it started the rebooting loop.

Keep up the good work and thank you again.


----------



## Joey11746 (Jul 11, 2012)

*camcory u gotta hear this*

I got a Samsung Galaxy W ROM on my Samsung exhibit O_O

The thing is, find a phone that has the same buttons as yours, then find a ROM that you like, then if it installs, it's yours! <3

edit: sorry for being off topic, just had to say it.


----------



## Seminoles (Jul 11, 2012)

One last question how do I run the flush instead of the stock Samsung task manger clear memory?


----------



## camcory (Jul 11, 2012)

julytwentynine said:


> I installed this version last night, everything went smooth...then my phone rebooted, and kept rebooting only getting as far as the flash screen (SAMAUNG GALAXY, Exhibit 4g screen).  I did everything  as I have done before whenever I have installed a custom rom.  Do not know what the problem is but it did not work for me. Thankful I was able to get to recovery and do a restore back to the build before the the final rom.  Thank you so much for all your work. As I said it was good for about an hour and then it started the rebooting loop.
> 
> Keep up the good work and thank you again.

Click to collapse



Ive been running it for a few days now without problems. Did you do ROM wipe in CWM also I usually will format USB memory from settings if Im flashing different ROMs just to start fresh.


----------



## camcory (Jul 11, 2012)

Pkt_Lnt said:


> This is excellent.  I've just had the Galaxy Exhibit for a couple days, playing with all the ROMs.  I've been reading *everything* here I can find, so must questions are answered regarding the updates, rooting (thanks jocala!), the funky wallpaper changes from 2.3.5 to 2.3.6, etc, etc.
> 
> Coming from another phone and carrier, testing in all the weak signal places to see it I keep it or return in two weeks.  I have far better signal at home than before, so that alone might be a keeper.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Will fix I forgot to change a few spinners and tab .9's on this build should be easy.


----------



## camcory (Jul 11, 2012)

Seminoles said:


> One last question how do I run the flush instead of the stock Samsung task manger clear memory?

Click to collapse



I dont use V6 supercharger much but I believe there is a script that can be run from term emulator type "su" and enter then I think "clean" or "superclean" its been a while.


----------



## julytwentynine (Jul 11, 2012)

*RomWipe-Exhibition Final*



camcory said:


> Ive been running it for a few days now without problems. Did you do ROM wipe in CWM also I usually will format USB memory from settings if Im flashing different ROMs just to start fresh.

Click to collapse



Yes, I did a RomWipe. I do not know what could have gone wrong as to why it started the rebooting loop.  I was not that worried because I knew that if I could get into recovery per instruction from this forumn I could do a restore. I just wanted to try if but alas it was not to be. Everything worked, I had sign in and all my apps were back on my phone, once I tried to schedule a backup in Titaniumn backup , I got a warning that my device ID had changed and if I wanted to restore the ID, I selected yes...it rebooted and went into the rebooting loop.  It is all good though, and I do appreciate you guys work:laugh::


----------



## jfroehlich (Jul 11, 2012)

julytwentynine said:


> Yes, I did a RomWipe. I do not know what could have gone wrong as to why it started the rebooting loop.  I was not that worried because I knew that if I could get into recovery per instruction from this forumn I could do a restore. I just wanted to try if but alas it was not to be. Everything worked, I had sign in and all my apps were back on my phone, once I tried to schedule a backup in Titaniumn backup , I got a warning that my device ID had changed and if I wanted to restore the ID, I selected yes...it rebooted and went into the rebooting loop.  It is all good though, and I do appreciate you guys work:laugh::

Click to collapse



famous26 reported boot loops after restoring their device ID with Titanium. 

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=28367759#post28367759


----------



## Pkt_Lnt (Jul 11, 2012)

jfroehlich said:


> famous26 reported boot loops after restoring their device ID with Titanium.
> 
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=28367759#post28367759

Click to collapse



I have done the restore ID with TiBu on Peach, XquiziT, Exhibition, and Rebel with no ill effects.  Obviously, YMMV, my mileage has been superb.  :victory:


----------



## juangutierrez29 (Jul 11, 2012)

Joey11746 said:


> I got a Samsung Galaxy W ROM on my Samsung exhibit O_O
> 
> The thing is, find a phone that has the same buttons as yours, then find a ROM that you like, then if it installs, it's yours! <3
> 
> edit: sorry for being off topic, just had to say it.

Click to collapse



what is the rom called i would like to install it?


----------



## afwolfpacked (Jul 11, 2012)

juangutierrez29 said:


> what is the rom called i would like to install it?

Click to collapse



I was looking at the galaxy w rom. It looks nice and some customs from it include cm7. Wonders if the custom Roms work on the exhibit now.

http://forum.xda-developers.com/wiki/Samsung_Galaxy_W
Sent from my SGH-T679 Peach Sunrise V2.0 using xda premium


----------



## julytwentynine (Jul 12, 2012)

*Rebooting loop*



jfroehlich said:


> famous26 reported boot loops after restoring their device ID with Titanium.
> 
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=28367759#post28367759

Click to collapse



Thank you, I will try it again and this time I will ignore restoring my device ID with Titanium and see if it works.  I had thought of ignoring but since the prompt seems so important and that my phone would experience trouble if I did not.  Once again thanks for the heads up.


----------



## Joey11746 (Jul 12, 2012)

*RE:*



juangutierrez29 said:


> what is the rom called i would like to install it?

Click to collapse




Kezra ROM, you can find it at KezraROM

edit: The only problems with the ROM is that the buttons don't match the Galaxy Exhibit buttons, Different boot screens, it says in the FAQ on that page that it may be compatible so thats why it was the first ROM I tested, if I can find CM7 for Samsung Galaxy W, i'll keep you updated and post the link on here, but I don't think i'm in luck. So sorry.  But I will still try


----------



## camcory (Jun 8, 2012)

ROM based on Rooted Galaxy Exhibit by Jocala. Themed in an ICS Domination style. I would like this to be a community based ROM so all suggestions for improvements and or changes are welcome. Many thanks to Jocala,bpear,wildchld,and vertumus which the theme is based on.



ExHibition Final? Download. Do not use any previous themes with this.
ExHibition latest incarnation here 6-26-12
Lots of text fixes, Holo launcher added.
New Theme here 6/30/12

*As always download and install at your own risk.*


----------



## afwolfpacked (Jul 12, 2012)

Joey11746 said:


> Kezra ROM, you can find it at KezraROM
> 
> edit: The only problems with the ROM is that the buttons don't match the Galaxy Exhibit buttons, Different boot screens, it says in the FAQ on that page that it may be compatible so thats why it was the first ROM I tested, if I can find CM7 for Samsung Galaxy W, i'll keep you updated and post the link on here, but I don't think i'm in luck. So sorry.  But I will still try

Click to collapse



Did you do the OC version 4 or the stock version 4. OC is clocked at 1.8 Max initial set at 1.4 and stock Max at 1.4. What buttons don't match the soft keys? Just curious cause I got the stock and additional apps packages because curiosity kills the cat. Lol

Sent from my SGH-T679 Peach Sunrise V2.0 using xda premium


----------



## camcory (Jul 13, 2012)

*The fix is in*

Minor fixes for ExHibitionFinal. Flash in CWM


----------



## Pkt_Lnt (Jul 13, 2012)

camcory said:


> Minor fixes for ExHibitionFinal. Flash in CWM

Click to collapse



Yeeee haaaa!


----------



## beachbum40 (Jul 13, 2012)

camcory said:


> Minor fixes for ExHibitionFinal. Flash in CWM

Click to collapse



cam does exhibition final run on the  2.3.5 version? just wondering cause when i downloaded it i noticed that android version was 2.3.5 not 2.3.6 not a big deal but does this exclude any of the fine updates that samsung gave to us


----------



## camcory (Jul 13, 2012)

beachbum40 said:


> cam does exhibition final run on the  2.3.5 version? just wondering cause when i downloaded it i noticed that android version was 2.3.5 not 2.3.6 not a big deal but does this exclude any of the fine updates that samsung gave to us

Click to collapse



This 2.3.5 stock with jocalas kernal mildly tweaked and also the new galaxy exhibit splash screen. I really didnt see much improvement with 2.3.6 and I missed the scrolling wallpaper.


----------



## Pkt_Lnt (Jul 13, 2012)

beachbum40 said:


> cam does exhibition final run on the  2.3.5 version? just wondering cause when i downloaded it i noticed that android version was 2.3.5 not 2.3.6 not a big deal but does this exclude any of the fine updates that samsung gave to us

Click to collapse



It is 2.3.5 (just grabbed this), but it is faster than any of the other four SGH ROMs I have tried in the last few days.


----------



## Pkt_Lnt (Jul 13, 2012)

@camcory, I am having sync really slow on gapps. When I try to check, there is no Accounts and Sync I'm settings. In Calender settings there is calendar sync at the bottom, but it gives me an fc. How does one configure those?

- via Kindle Fire w twa_priv ICS / CM9 linaro based on SG7 & Hashcode 3.0 kernel - Tapatalk 2


----------



## camcory (Jul 13, 2012)

Pkt_Lnt said:


> @camcory, I am having sync really slow on gapps. When I try to check, there is no Accounts and Sync I'm settings. In Calender settings there is calendar sync at the bottom, but it gives me an fc. How does one configure those?
> 
> - via Kindle Fire w twa_priv ICS / CM9 linaro based on SG7 & Hashcode 3.0 kernel - Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Just realized that myself. I think that was accidentally removed Im going to reinsert and see if it shows back up will let you know soon.
Works but now I noticed something else it looks like calender isnt themed can you check yours and let me know it should have similar header as contacts?
Edit nevermind fix is in the zip. Flash in CWM


----------



## Joey11746 (Jul 13, 2012)

afwolfpacked said:


> Did you do the OC version 4 or the stock version 4. OC is clocked at 1.8 Max initial set at 1.4 and stock Max at 1.4. What buttons don't match the soft keys? Just curious cause I got the stock and additional apps packages because curiosity kills the cat. Lol
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T679 Peach Sunrise V2.0 using xda premium

Click to collapse



I just got the latest one, So I really don't know, I haven't gotten any luck in finding CM7 for Galaxy W and it's the only device that works with Exhibit 2. I think, can someone direct me or explain to me a list of ROM's compatible with Exhibit 2 from other phones? Include Cyanogenmod versions.

---------- Post added at 10:51 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:46 AM ----------




camcory said:


> Just realized that myself. I think that was accidentally removed Im going to reinsert and see if it shows back up will let you know soon.
> Works but now I noticed something else it looks like calender isnt themed can you check yours and let me know it should have similar header as contacts?
> Edit nevermind fix is in the zip. Flash in CWM

Click to collapse



Awesome, I was about to bring up this problem too. Gotta love developers <3


----------



## Pkt_Lnt (Jul 13, 2012)

camcory said:


> Just realized that myself. I think that was accidentally removed Im going to reinsert and see if it shows back up will let you know soon.
> Works but now I noticed something else it looks like calender isnt themed can you check yours and let me know it should have similar header as contacts?
> Edit nevermind fix is in the zip. Flash in CWM

Click to collapse



That did it! Thanks so much, great support.

Sent from my SGH-T679


----------



## julytwentynine (Jul 13, 2012)

*The Fix*



camcory said:


> Just realized that myself. I think that was accidentally removed Im going to reinsert and see if it shows back up will let you know soon.
> Works but now I noticed something else it looks like calender isnt themed can you check yours and let me know it should have similar header as contacts?
> Edit nevermind fix is in the zip. Flash in CWM

Click to collapse



Camcory, I flashed the fix in CWM and my phone got stuck on the Flash screen, had to do a romwipe and re-flash Exhibition Final again, I did not flash the fix and the phone booted up properly.  I am not sure why the fix did not work for me.:fingers-crossed:


----------



## Pkt_Lnt (Jul 14, 2012)

@camcory, you are going to hate me, but more theme niggles.  

First pic, GMail, the bottom row buttons, Archive & Delete are white on white.

Second, in TapaTalk, Submit & Discard buttons to the left of the symbols are the same way.  I have seen this in a couple other places, my eWallet, for example.


----------



## camcory (Jul 14, 2012)

Pkt_Lnt said:


> @camcory, you are going to hate me, but more theme niggles.
> 
> First pic, GMail, the bottom row buttons, Archive & Delete are white on white.
> 
> Second, in TapaTalk, Submit & Discard buttons to the left of the symbols are the same way.  I have seen this in a couple other places, my eWallet, for example.

Click to collapse



Try this I had some leftover pngs from previous versions I forgot to add back. I dont mind hearing the feedback I want this to be as complete as possible.:laugh:


----------



## Pkt_Lnt (Jul 14, 2012)

camcory said:


> Try this I had some leftover pngs from previous versions I forgot to add back. I dont mind hearing the feedback I want this to be as complete as possible.:laugh:

Click to collapse



That fixed GMail. The other apps still are white on white.  It has got to be tough to theme all apps on a device, and if you have no ideas on it, I can live with it.  

I just hate to pester people, when I post it an FYI, but your quick repairs are amazing, thanks.


----------



## camcory (Jul 14, 2012)

Im not sure what to say. This is my Tapatalk.


----------



## Pkt_Lnt (Jul 14, 2012)

camcory said:


> Im not sure what to say. This is my Tapatalk.

Click to collapse



Huh, let me clear the cache and clear the app data to see what happens.


----------



## Pkt_Lnt (Jul 14, 2012)

Well dang, had something going on with the calendar sync, maybe related to the missing accounts and sync, maybe an Android, or Google, or Samsung, or a ______?  It did sync before, but not very quickly or thoroughly.

I found this answer, but I am guessing it was related to the addition of the sync setting later?  Anyway, just more of an FYI for @camcory if you refresh the ROM to get all these fixes synced, or anyone else who runs into this.

http://productforums.google.com/forum/#!topic/calendar/dyO484aDdzA

Basically you need to disable calendar sync, then in setting clear all data, re0enable sync and configure calendar settings.

Searches on XDA found nothing.


----------



## juangutierrez29 (Jul 14, 2012)

camcory said:


> Im not sure what to say. This is my Tapatalk.

Click to collapse



Can u add screen off animation plz?


----------



## Joey11746 (Jul 15, 2012)

juangutierrez29 said:


> Can u add screen off animation plz?

Click to collapse



No one likes the CRT Animation o.e


----------



## rif4trbo (Jul 15, 2012)

my tapatalk submit discard buttons are all white as well as the lookup forum search bar u cant see them it is version 2.2.2


----------



## camcory (Jun 8, 2012)

ROM based on Rooted Galaxy Exhibit by Jocala. Themed in an ICS Domination style. I would like this to be a community based ROM so all suggestions for improvements and or changes are welcome. Many thanks to Jocala,bpear,wildchld,and vertumus which the theme is based on.



ExHibition Final? Download. Do not use any previous themes with this.
ExHibition latest incarnation here 6-26-12
Lots of text fixes, Holo launcher added.
New Theme here 6/30/12

*As always download and install at your own risk.*


----------



## Pkt_Lnt (Jul 15, 2012)

rif4trbo said:


> my tapatalk submit discard buttons are all white as well as the lookup forum search bar u cant see them it is version 2.2.2

Click to collapse



I still have the same thing.


----------



## camcory (Jul 15, 2012)

Pkt_Lnt said:


> I still have the same thing.

Click to collapse



quick question are you able to pull twframework-res from your phone with a root explorer and post it on here so I can look at it


----------



## camcory (Jul 15, 2012)

*Try this*

I made the previously transparent buttons a very light grey. This will fix your white on white and not affect other text. The only thing about it is I like a clean and minimal look thats why I made them transparent orignally so you would only see the words but oh well. Let me know what you think. Other is with CRT off.


----------



## Pkt_Lnt (Jul 15, 2012)

camcory said:


> quick question are you able to pull twframework-res from your phone with a root explorer and post it on here so I can look at it

Click to collapse



Here you go, could not upload from my phone.


----------



## Pkt_Lnt (Jul 15, 2012)

camcory said:


> I made the previously transparent buttons a very light grey. This will fix your white on white and not affect other text. The only thing about it is I like a clean and minimal look thats why I made them transparent orignally so you would only see the words but oh well. Let me know what you think. Other is with CRT off.

Click to collapse



 That really helps for me! Thanks.


Sent from my SGH-T679


----------



## camcory (Jul 15, 2012)

Pkt_Lnt said:


> That really helps for me! Thanks.View attachment 1200496
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T679

Click to collapse



I noticed the color of your text and mine are different and I think it might be in twframework. Did you flash Exhibition Final or just apply the fixes.


----------



## Pkt_Lnt (Jul 15, 2012)

camcory said:


> I noticed the color of your text and mine are different and I think it might be in twframework. Did you flash Exhibition Final or just apply the fixes.

Click to collapse



I did the Exhibition Final ROM to start, and then there have been three fixes along the way, including the one above.  Is that what is doing this?  Should I start over clean flash and just apply the one today, or none or ....?


----------



## camcory (Jul 15, 2012)

Pkt_Lnt said:


> I did the Exhibition Final ROM to start, and then there have been three fixes along the way, including the one above.  Is that what is doing this?  Should I start over clean flash and just apply the one today, or none or ....?

Click to collapse



No Im just trying to narrow down why we have different text colors? Still looking. Will let you know.


----------



## Pkt_Lnt (Jul 15, 2012)

camcory said:


> No Im just trying to narrow down why we have different text colors? Still looking. Will let you know.

Click to collapse



Ok, I don't mind doing a clean install and then install a fix if it will help.  At least I can give back a little for the great ROM you have done.


----------



## beachbum40 (Jul 15, 2012)

Pkt_Lnt said:


> Ok, I don't mind doing a clean install and then install a fix if it will help.  At least I can give back a little for the great ROM you have do
> 
> ---------- Post added at 05:58 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:52 PM ----------
> 
> ...
Click to expand...
Click to collapse


----------



## camcory (Jul 15, 2012)

Pkt_Lnt said:


> Ok, I don't mind doing a clean install and then install a fix if it will help.  At least I can give back a little for the great ROM you have done.

Click to collapse



Are you using the XDA premium or free app it looks like the text is dependent there. I just wiped re-flashed final and my text for submit and discard are dark.


----------



## Pkt_Lnt (Jul 15, 2012)

camcory said:


> Are you using the XDA premium or free app it looks like the text is dependent there. I just wiped re-flashed final and my text for submit and discard are dark.

Click to collapse



Tapatalk paid version 2.2.2

---------- Post added at 03:06 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:03 PM ----------




beachbum40 said:


> Pkt_Lnt said:
> 
> 
> > Ok, I don't mind doing a clean install and then install a fix if it will help.  At least I can give back a little for the great ROM you have do
> ...
Click to expand...
Click to collapse


----------



## beachbum40 (Jul 15, 2012)

Pkt_Lnt said:


> Tapatalk paid version 2.2.2
> 
> ---------- Post added at 03:06 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:03 PM ----------
> 
> ...
Click to expand...
Click to collapse


----------



## camcory (Jul 15, 2012)

I got my daughters palm pixi plus from att unlocked. Put in t mo sim and works but theyhave different bands so they only get edge no 3g.

Sent from my SGH-T679 using xda app-developers app


----------



## torch2424 (Jul 16, 2012)

Hey, I hope this wasnt brought Up already, but can someone post some screenshots of the rom like the homescreen and the system apps? I tried searching the thread but couldn't find any :/ I'd really appreciate it if you could!!!


----------



## jfroehlich (Jul 16, 2012)

beachbum40 said:


> Pkt_Lnt said:
> 
> 
> > Tapatalk paid version 2.2.2
> ...
Click to expand...
Click to collapse


----------



## jgrinst1 (Jul 16, 2012)

jfroehlich said:


> Custom ROMs are not a problem for carrier unlock.

Click to collapse



Exactly. 

I have both T-Mo and Straight Talk AT&T SIMs for my unlocked T-679 and it works great on both networks. The AT&T one has better coverage, the T-Mo one has better high-end speeds.

If you bought your Exhibit prepaid and have a couple of months T-Mo service under your belt, they will give you the unlock code for free. Just call them up and tell them you are planning on travelling to Europe soon. You have to have the phone IMEI number handy and a working email they can send you the unlock code to.


----------



## beachbum40 (Jul 16, 2012)

jgrinst1 said:


> Exactly.
> 
> I have both T-Mo and Straight Talk AT&T SIMs for my unlocked T-679 and it works great on both networks. The AT&T one has better coverage, the T-Mo one has better high-end speeds.
> 
> If you bought your Exhibit prepaid and have a couple of months T-Mo service under your belt, they will give you the unlock code for free. Just call them up and tell them you are planning on travelling to Europe soon. You have to have the phone IMEI number handy and a working email they can send you the unlock code to.

Click to collapse



Yes I did call tmobile today and they said they will email the code so thats cool thanks for your help.


----------



## dswaggz (Jul 16, 2012)

Cam hi buddy got a new toy how bout themeing for this beast?  anyways thanx for the awesome rom an when u droppin that cm7 rom? 

swaggedout GT-P3113


----------



## Joey11746 (Jul 16, 2012)

dswaggz said:


> Cam hi buddy got a new toy how bout themeing for this beast?  anyways thanx for the awesome rom an when u droppin that cm7 rom?
> 
> swaggedout GT-P3113

Click to collapse



Why is this noob back on forums? We all want CM7 ported for this phone but stop asking please. It's getting annoying and I think mostly everyone agrees.


----------



## camcory (Jun 8, 2012)

ROM based on Rooted Galaxy Exhibit by Jocala. Themed in an ICS Domination style. I would like this to be a community based ROM so all suggestions for improvements and or changes are welcome. Many thanks to Jocala,bpear,wildchld,and vertumus which the theme is based on.



ExHibition Final? Download. Do not use any previous themes with this.
ExHibition latest incarnation here 6-26-12
Lots of text fixes, Holo launcher added.
New Theme here 6/30/12

*As always download and install at your own risk.*


----------



## Willielf (Jul 16, 2012)

dswaggz said:


> Cam hi buddy got a new toy how bout themeing for this beast?  anyways thanx for the awesome rom an when u droppin that cm7 rom?
> 
> swaggedout GT-P3113

Click to collapse



I thought you got banned? Why are you back??? 

Sent from my SGH-T679 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## dswaggz (Jul 16, 2012)

Dude get a life I have not disrespected or bothered any1 so please leave me alone plus I won't be n these threads that much anyway so dueces 

swaggedout GT-P3113


----------



## Joey11746 (Jul 17, 2012)

I think we should forgive and forget like jocala says.

Anyways, any updates on the firmware yet?


----------



## Willielf (Jul 17, 2012)

dswaggz said:


> Dude get a life I have not disrespected or bothered any1 so please leave me alone plus I won't be n these threads that much anyway so dueces
> 
> swaggedout GT-P3113

Click to collapse



Actually you did tell someone to kill them self... If you have forgotten already 

Sent from my SGH-T679 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Joey11746 (Jul 17, 2012)

why would you tell someone to kill themself? thats just stupid...


----------



## dswaggz (Jul 17, 2012)

OK fair enuff but dude was like stalking me but I don't feel like getting banned so I'm going to lay bacc an enjoy my phone n new tab 

swaggedout GT-P3113


----------



## afwolfpacked (Jul 17, 2012)

camcory said:


> I made the previously transparent buttons a very light grey. This will fix your white on white and not affect other text. The only thing about it is I like a clean and minimal look thats why I made them transparent orignally so you would only see the words but oh well. Let me know what you think. Other is with CRT off.

Click to collapse



I was looking for a previous post of relevance to something I was interrested in till I saw crt off. Flashed it onto my peach sunrise v2.0 flawlessly. With that file you also get a few more changes. The clock is now blue  cool. Also you get a 1% blue battery with written percentage also a plus for those without the mod. Great job and CRT OFF works without a hitch. Just flash fix via cwm and viola 3 mods in 1 all a plus.:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:

Edit  i did a battery cange back to my honeycomb blue 1% dual circle with amount shown numerical in center and it remained a 1% mod and notifications are all blue. That file is a keeper.

Sent from my SGH-T679 Peach Sunrise V2.0 using xda pemium


----------



## NoobNeutralizer (Jul 17, 2012)

Joey11746 said:


> Why is this noob back on forums? We all want CM7 ported for this phone but stop asking please. It's getting annoying and I think mostly everyone agrees.

Click to collapse



Srsly... 


Sent from my SGH-T679 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## dswaggz (Jul 17, 2012)

NoobNeutralizer said:


> Srsly...
> 
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T679 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



P.a.b 

swaggedout GT-P3113


----------



## juangutierrez29 (Jul 17, 2012)

dswaggz said:


> P.a.b
> 
> swaggedout GT-P3113

Click to collapse



instead of fighting you should all be helping the dev make this rom better.


----------



## Intercepter (Jul 20, 2012)

I have tried everything to get the clock color on the status bar to ICS blue. uot kitchen does not work, it changes everything BUT the clock. I have tried to decompile systemui.apk  but cannot re compile it. I have tried taking the systemui.apk from the galaxy exhibition rom and flashing that but it still makes no difference.


----------



## camcory (Jul 20, 2012)

Intercepter said:


> I have tried everything to get the clock color on the status bar to ICS blue. uot kitchen does not work, it changes everything BUT the clock. I have tried to decompile systemui.apk  but cannot re compile it. I have tried taking the systemui.apk from the galaxy exhibition rom and flashing that but it still makes no difference.

Click to collapse



I think you can change it in framework-res values/colors.xml  I think it is near to bottom.


----------



## Intercepter (Jul 20, 2012)

camcory said:


> I think you can change it in framework-res values/colors.xml  I think it is near to bottom.

Click to collapse



 only problem is that I can't get them to recompile. Is the clock in galaxy exhibiton ics blue? if so then all I would need is framework-res.apk right?


Update: I took your framework-res.apk and flashed it and all is good thanks


----------



## camcory (Jul 20, 2012)

Intercepter said:


> only problem is that I can't get them to recompile. Is the clock in galaxy exhibiton ics blue? if so then all I would need is framework-res.apk right?

Click to collapse



pull your framework and systemui and post it here


----------



## shaneg79 (Jul 22, 2012)

Anyone missing the accounts and sync in the settings menu in the latest build?

Sent from my SGH-T679 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Pkt_Lnt (Jul 22, 2012)

shaneg79 said:


> Anyone missing the accounts and sync in the settings menu in the latest build?
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T679 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



yes, but camcorey posted an update. above. tough to search in tapatalk, but not to far back. flash in recovery.

Sent from my SGH-T679


----------



## shaneg79 (Jul 22, 2012)

Thanks so much! I tried adding accounts through gmail and it kept force closing so the fix will be awesome! 

Sent from my SGH-T679 using xda app-developers app


----------



## camcory (Jul 22, 2012)

shaneg79 said:


> Thanks so much! I tried adding accounts through gmail and it kept force closing so the fix will be awesome!
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T679 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Heres the post   http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=28708135&postcount=208


----------



## shaneg79 (Jul 22, 2012)

camcory said:


> Heres the post   http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=28708135&postcount=208

Click to collapse



Found it thanks so much! 

Sent from my SGH-T679 using xda app-developers app


----------



## assassinanex (Jul 23, 2012)

*install error*

Ive downloaded ExHibition Final from both my computer and phone and when i try to install it says the file is bad can you please reupload or advise me on what i should do.


----------



## camcory (Jun 8, 2012)

ROM based on Rooted Galaxy Exhibit by Jocala. Themed in an ICS Domination style. I would like this to be a community based ROM so all suggestions for improvements and or changes are welcome. Many thanks to Jocala,bpear,wildchld,and vertumus which the theme is based on.



ExHibition Final? Download. Do not use any previous themes with this.
ExHibition latest incarnation here 6-26-12
Lots of text fixes, Holo launcher added.
New Theme here 6/30/12

*As always download and install at your own risk.*


----------



## camcory (Jul 23, 2012)

assassinanex said:


> Ive downloaded ExHibition Final from both my computer and phone and when i try to install it says the file is bad can you please reupload or advise me on what i should do.

Click to collapse



Sometimes happens on dev host when they are busy make sure dl file size is 224 mb


----------



## assassinanex (Jul 23, 2012)

camcory said:


> Sometimes happens on dev host when they are busy make sure dl file size is 224 mb

Click to collapse



ive tried downloading several times and even tried a different rom, it seems the only rom that worked was peach sunrise but i really want to try this one. the file size is 225 MB. any ideas?


----------



## camcory (Jul 23, 2012)

assassinanex said:


> ive tried downloading several times and even tried a different rom, it seems the only rom that worked was peach sunrise but i really want to try this one. the file size is 225 MB. any ideas?

Click to collapse



Did you wipe rom and dalvik cache in CWM


----------



## assassinanex (Jul 23, 2012)

camcory said:


> Did you wipe rom and dalvik cache in CWM

Click to collapse



ive tried rom wipe and factory rest


----------



## camcory (Jul 23, 2012)

assassinanex said:


> ive tried rom wipe and factory rest

Click to collapse



Is your phone running stock right now


----------



## assassinanex (Jul 23, 2012)

camcory said:


> Is your phone running stock right now

Click to collapse



My phone is running peach sunrise


----------



## camcory (Jul 23, 2012)

assassinanex said:


> My phone is running peach sunrise

Click to collapse



Im kinda at a loss here there has been multiple DL of this file with out any problems. Let me think on this.


----------



## assassinanex (Jul 23, 2012)

camcory said:


> Im kinda at a loss here there has been multiple DL of this file with out any problems. Let me think on this.

Click to collapse



i go into cwm and did rom wipe and factory rest in it and ive tried your rom and rebelrom with a bad zip error but when i install peach sunrise its fine


----------



## camcory (Jul 23, 2012)

assassinanex said:


> i go into cwm and did rom wipe and factory rest in it and ive tried your rom and rebelrom with a bad zip error but when i install peach sunrise its fine

Click to collapse



are you installing from external or internal card


----------



## Pkt_Lnt (Jul 23, 2012)

assassinanex said:


> i go into cwm and did rom wipe and factory rest in it and ive tried your rom and rebelrom with a bad zip error but when i install peach sunrise its fine

Click to collapse



What about toggling signature verification in cwm?  I don't remember if all the ROMs are signed or not.


----------



## assassinanex (Jul 23, 2012)

camcory said:


> are you installing from external or internal card

Click to collapse



Ive tried your from both


----------



## assassinanex (Jul 23, 2012)

Ill try that an let you know

Sent from my SGH-T679 using xda app-developers app


----------



## assassinanex (Jul 23, 2012)

Nope the signature thing didn't work

Sent from my SGH-T679 using xda app-developers app


----------



## camcory (Jul 24, 2012)

assassinanex said:


> Nope the signature thing didn't work
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T679 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



try cwm then advanced then fix permissions


----------



## assassinanex (Jul 24, 2012)

camcory said:


> try cwm then advanced then fix permissions

Click to collapse



ok i got the rom installed and here is what i did.  I would try to install rom and it would say bad zip trying all knds off stuff and it still didnt work. So i odined back to stock and tried again and it still didnt work. Now im gettting the rom zip off a linux system so i odined again and went to my windows system and downloaded the rom from there and put on phone and it worked. Why would it work if i got the files using windows and not for linux did linux corrupt the rom zip or what any ideas? Thanks for all your help... and by the way i love the rom...  :victory:


----------



## camcory (Jul 24, 2012)

assassinanex said:


> ok i got the rom installed and here is what i did.  I would try to install rom and it would say bad zip trying all knds off stuff and it still didnt work. So i odined back to stock and tried again and it still didnt work. Now im gettting the rom zip off a linux system so i odined again and went to my windows system and downloaded the rom from there and put on phone and it worked. Why would it work if i got the files using windows and not for linux did linux corrupt the rom zip or what any ideas? Thanks for all your help... and by the way i love the rom...  :victory:

Click to collapse



Thats strange it was built on windows in cygwin which is linux emulator. I love your troubleshooting methods though. I think you will be building and doing your own themes in no time.


----------



## assassinanex (Jul 24, 2012)

camcory said:


> Thats strange it was built on windows in cygwin which is linux emulator. I love your troubleshooting methods though. I think you will be building and doing your own themes in no time.

Click to collapse



thnx, where would you recommed i start learning how to make my own rom for this phone?


----------



## camcory (Jul 24, 2012)

I make a list of programs for you tomorrow i'm at work today no internet access just crappy edge on the phone

Sent from my SGH-T679 using xda app-developers app


----------



## camcory (Jul 25, 2012)

*Make your own theme on Windows 7 64 bit*

Here is a quick setup for doing some work on your own.

First DL sun Java Here click 
Install to the default location. After install make sure location is in PATH. To do so right click my computer on desktop/properties on the left side advance system settings. In new window click bottom button environment variables. Then in the system variables locate path highlight and click edit. At the end place a ; then the path to jdk which is usually something like C:\Program Files\Java\jdk1.6.0_33\bin. Ok and close out windows. Also make sure you have installed regular java from here. 

Download android SDK here. Also make sure platform-tools and tools are in your path. You more than likely have all this if you have adb up and running. 

Get 7zip, notepad++, Gimp, and APK Manager. Great thread for using APK manager. Thanks to dhirend_6d. Here is a plain flashable zip to install your worked over apks in CWM. Put framework files in framework folder and app files in app folder. Or just push your edited .apks to phone via adb.

Questions just ask we are all here to help. Enjoy


----------



## beachbum40 (Jul 27, 2012)

camcory said:


> ROM based on Rooted Galaxy Exhibit by Jocala. Themed in an ICS Domination style. I would like this to be a community based ROM so all suggestions for improvements and or changes are welcome. Many thanks to Jocala,bpear,wildchld,and vertumus which the theme is based on.
> 
> 
> ExHibition Final? Download. Do not use any previous themes with this.
> ...

Click to collapse



hi cam just tunedup on my computer and i need to no how i get permission back (admi) back so i can delete files and stuff


----------



## camcory (Jun 8, 2012)

ROM based on Rooted Galaxy Exhibit by Jocala. Themed in an ICS Domination style. I would like this to be a community based ROM so all suggestions for improvements and or changes are welcome. Many thanks to Jocala,bpear,wildchld,and vertumus which the theme is based on.



ExHibition Final? Download. Do not use any previous themes with this.
ExHibition latest incarnation here 6-26-12
Lots of text fixes, Holo launcher added.
New Theme here 6/30/12

*As always download and install at your own risk.*


----------



## ETFoneHome (Jul 27, 2012)

*Device Manager app*

I heard  that Device Manager app (wssyncmldm.apk) is used by T-Mobile to push updates to this phone + trouble shoot your devices.  It runs in the background all the time taking up 3.1 mb.   I backed the app up and then uninstalled it and the phone runs normally.

Just wondering if anyone else did the same.


----------



## jocala (Jul 27, 2012)

ETFoneHome said:


> I heard  that Device Manager app (wssyncmldm.apk) is used by T-Mobile to push updates to this phone + trouble shoot your devices.  It runs in the background all the time taking up 3.1 mb.   I backed the app up and then uninstalled it and the phone runs normally.
> 
> Just wondering if anyone else did the same.

Click to collapse



I don't include DM in Peach Sunrise...no problems.


----------



## pnbdroid (Jul 29, 2012)

*Possibility of Pink Theme*

I was wondering if you could change the colors to pink instead of blue? My Fiancee would love to have a pink theme on her phone with all the words and icons and everything in pink.

Thank you,


----------



## Pkt_Lnt (Jul 29, 2012)

pnbdroid said:


> I was wondering if you could change the colors to pink instead of blue? My Fiancee would love to have a pink theme on her phone with all the words and icons and everything in pink.
> 
> Thank you,

Click to collapse



There is a pink theme for Xquizit ROM.
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=26059244


----------



## catarro71 (Jul 30, 2012)

I really like this ROM, but I use google talk a lot for chatting, and I didn't see it.
How do I install google talk on this ROM?


----------



## afwolfpacked (Jul 30, 2012)

catarro71 said:


> I really like this ROM, but I use google talk a lot for chatting, and I didn't see it.
> How do I install google talk on this ROM?

Click to collapse



Copy the talk apk file to system/apps directory in root


Sent from my SGH-T679 using xda premium


----------



## catarro71 (Jul 30, 2012)

afwolfpacked said:


> Copy the talk apk file to system/apps directory in root

Click to collapse



Thanks,
but I have two more questions (I am really new):
where do I get the apk file? I searched in this forum for any link, but I couldn't find it.
I am using the default file browser which is coming with the phone. I can't locate the "system/apps" dir.
Where can I find it? Do I need another file browser?


----------



## camcory (Jul 30, 2012)

catarro71 said:


> Thanks,
> but I have two more questions (I am really new):
> where do I get the apk file? I searched in this forum for any link, but I couldn't find it.
> I am using the default file browser which is coming with the phone. I can't locate the "system/apps" dir.
> Where can I find it? Do I need another file browser?

Click to collapse



I cant remember is it es file explorer if it is when you start it hit left capacitive button to bring up the menu hit settings then scroll down and check root yes to superuser and also check mount as writable.


----------



## afwolfpacked (Jul 30, 2012)

camcory said:


> I cant remember is it es file explorer if it is when you start it hit left capacitive button to bring up the menu hit settings then scroll down and check root yes to superuser and also check mount as writable.

Click to collapse




Use es file explorer like camcory said and check everything about root. Read write and another at bottom


Sent from my SGH-T679 using xda premium


----------



## catarro71 (Jul 30, 2012)

afwolfpacked said:


> Use es file explorer like camcory said and check everything about root. Read write and another at bottom

Click to collapse



Done as you guys said.

Now where do I get or download from the google talk apk?
Can I just copy the one which comes with peach sunrise 2.01 (/system/app/Talk2.apk)?

Thanks.


----------



## afwolfpacked (Jul 30, 2012)

catarro71 said:


> Done as you guys said.
> 
> Now where do I get or download from the google talk apk?
> Can I just copy the one which comes with peach sunrise 2.01 (/system/app/Talk2.apk)?
> ...

Click to collapse



Yes that will work  copy to root
/system/apps/  paste here

Sorry i couldnt paste the talk apk but i was having severe problems just logging into xda and to use a browser was unbearable.

Did you get talk apk copied to system/apps
Sent from my SGH-T679 using xda premium


----------



## catarro71 (Jul 30, 2012)

I see that this ROM is a 2.3.5.
Is there any way to update to 2.3.6, and if there is, what would be the benefit of the 2.3.6 over the 2.3.5?

Can we also update the kernel to latest from jocala t679-root-v1.8.zip?
Again, what is the benefit of updating the kernel?

Last one (for now), is it possible to install the Customizable statusbar toggle buttons?

Thank you.


----------



## afwolfpacked (Jul 31, 2012)

There is another version camcory put out that is 2.3.6 it is located on first link this thread

There should be no problems updateing the kernal as camcory uses the same from jocala.

I dont cook mods  so last part i am unsure.

Sent from my SGH-T679 using xda premium


----------



## Seminoles (Aug 4, 2012)

*Just installed ROM again*

I just installed the final again after learning a lot love it. I noticed that there are three different size files of the fix.zip which one should I use the 4.24, 4.21, or 4.91 I don't want to miss it up now that it is running great?


----------



## afwolfpacked (Aug 4, 2012)

Seminoles said:


> I just installed the final again after learning a lot love it. I noticed that there are three different size files of the fix.zip which one should I use the 4.24, 4.21, or 4.91 I don't want to miss it up now that it is running great?

Click to collapse



Not having this rom installed or nandroided to cwm install it I would suggest going thru each one but usually the last has all the mods unless there is files other than just systemui and framework ie: one of the fixes posted said something about. PNG files so install that and last ones is either one. One includes crt off where other doesn't.
You can also d/l all them and flash each if in doubt but only do that in the order they was put out because you might lose a fix 

Sent from my SGH-T679 using xda premium


----------



## Seminoles (Aug 4, 2012)

Ok thanks I did my first backup and found out it didn't do apps. on the sdcard so moved them to phone and made another one. I'll do them in order not sure about the crt-off thing since it doesn't do the crt thing like ICS or Jellybean so not sure what it will do.

Sent from my SGH-T679 using xda app-developers app


----------



## camcory (Aug 4, 2012)

Seminoles said:


> I just installed the final again after learning a lot love it. I noticed that there are three different size files of the fix.zip which one should I use the 4.24, 4.21, or 4.91 I don't want to miss it up now that it is running great?

Click to collapse



I get so confused myself Im pretty sure this was the only fix for final the others were fixes for previous incarnation with all dark popups. Let me know thanks.


----------



## Seminoles (Aug 4, 2012)

camcory said:


> I get so confused myself Im pretty sure this was the only fix for final the others were fixes for previous incarnation with all dark popups. Let me know thanks.

Click to collapse



I did all of them in the date they were posted after the post for the final build it seams like they were for it. It is working fine even the crt-off not sure what that did except there seams to be less lag when pressing the power button to sleep. I'll do a restore and just is the one fix and let you know.

P.S.
I had the dark shadows too I believe the first fix fixed them. 

Sent from my SGH-T679 using xda app-developers app


----------



## afwolfpacked (Aug 4, 2012)

Seminoles said:


> I did all of them in the date they were posted after the post for the final build it seams like they were for it. It is working fine even the crt-off not sure what that did except there seams to be less lag when pressing the power button to sleep. I'll do a restore and just is the one fix and let you know.
> 
> P.S.
> I had the dark shadows too I believe the first fix fixed them.
> ...

Click to collapse



Those patches was definitely for exhibition final. Reread post and you will see almost all references to the final version.

Sent from my SGH-T679 using xda premium


----------



## Seminoles (Aug 4, 2012)

afwolfpacked said:


> Those patches was definitely for exhibition final. Reread post and you will see almost all references to the final version.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T679 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Doing all of them worked not sure some might have just been redundant, did a restore and the one that camcory responded to and works fine.
Thanks everyone I think I have it set now for the rest of it's life.


Update:
Oops my bad after doing This got an email in Gmail and opened it buttons on bottom all white on white so did This all is good now still not sure what the CRT off thing is but should be good to go now.
:good:
Again thanks camcory, afwolfpacked

Sent from my SGH-T679 using xda app-developers app


----------



## camcory (Jun 8, 2012)

ROM based on Rooted Galaxy Exhibit by Jocala. Themed in an ICS Domination style. I would like this to be a community based ROM so all suggestions for improvements and or changes are welcome. Many thanks to Jocala,bpear,wildchld,and vertumus which the theme is based on.



ExHibition Final? Download. Do not use any previous themes with this.
ExHibition latest incarnation here 6-26-12
Lots of text fixes, Holo launcher added.
New Theme here 6/30/12

*As always download and install at your own risk.*


----------



## afwolfpacked (Aug 4, 2012)

Seminoles said:


> Doing all of them worked not sure some might have just been redundant, did a restore and the one that camcory responded to and works fine.
> Thanks everyone I think I have it set now for the rest of it's life.
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



The crt off is when you put screen to sleep via power button it starts at outer corners and draws in to middle with line from side to side disappearing like an old cry monitor would do back in the day. It is just eyecandy. Not needed and many don't want it but me being a nostalgic aged man I remember those days so I liked it lol.

Your welcome and glad your up to speed on your new rom. Now before anything happens do yourself a favor and go to recovery and create a backup. You will be eternally happy you did that if something goes wrong down the line.

Sent from my SGH-T679 using xda premium


----------



## Seminoles (Aug 5, 2012)

afwolfpacked said:


> The crt off is when you put screen to sleep via power button it starts at outer corners and draws in to middle with line from side to side disappearing like an old cry monitor would do back in the day. It is just eyecandy. Not needed and many don't want it but me being a nostalgic aged man I remember those days so I liked it lol.
> 
> Your welcome and glad your up to speed on your new rom. Now before anything happens do yourself a favor and go to recovery and create a backup. You will be eternally happy you did that if something goes wrong down the line.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T679 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Thanks I to remember those days of CRT tv's but mine never did that unlike my nexus s which is on JB now so that is what confused me but it is snappy with the crt-off fix pressing the power shuts the screen down in the blink of an eye now. I have this and Peach backed up and a copy on my computer thanks to you guys showing me the way a lot better then a fresh ROM installs and setting them back up the way I like them, so many hours wasted now when I miss something up I'm back in no time. I'm sticking with this one until CM9 camera is fixed panoramic works bit my pictures are mostly in doors florescent lights so there yellow.

Sent from my SGH-T679 using xda app-developers app


----------



## afwolfpacked (Aug 5, 2012)

I currently have 2 rom's I switch between. CM9 that I am on now and Peach Sunrise v2.04 both fully loaded and ready. I have a nandroid of both so I change as the need changes. For instance if I anticipate pictures or scanlife app I switch out to peach. It takes about 5 minutes to swap out and 2% battery in broad daylight outside which means screen setting is maxed. I really like those 2 the most so I never made a nandroid for the other flavors though I follow the post.

Just food for thought if you want to keep active with cm9

Sent from my SGH-T679 using xda premium


----------



## Seminoles (Aug 5, 2012)

I thought of that now that I know how to use the backup/restore in recovery but I was on CM9 when one of life's unexpected happened at work going down the trail there was a newborn fawn so new mom was still cleaning and no camera. Thanks for the ideal going to load it now with the new google apps pack with now so cool on the nexus s, off to install land....

Sent from my SGH-T679 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Bob V (Aug 19, 2012)

*HELP – Phone no longer functional!*

Yikes! … I don't have sufficient number of posts, so the board won't let me post this in the CM9 thread, where it should be.  Sure hope and pray that someone can help me get out of this predicament …
Yesterday, I was enjoying running Jocala's CM9 Aug 12 ROM on my Galaxy Exhibit, still reading and learning about the slight but significant differences between Gingerbread and Ice Cream Sandwich. What a completely different feel this phone has with that ROM! I'd been growing more and more comfortable with it since working up the courage to install it last Monday (_thanks, strtkempo, for your assistance_) and had come to absolutely love it! Only drawback was/is the lack of Bluetooth for phone calls.  This is a phone, after all, and when I'm in my car, I rely on Bluetooth for hands-free driving.   
I knew there was a newer version of the CM9 ROM that Jocala had posted on Aug 14th. I decided to install/flash it over the existing Aug 12 ROM. First, though, I backed up the existing ROM via CWM. Then searched and found where that backup folder was located 
– */external_sd/clockworkmod/backup/2012-08-18.17.48.23* – 
and decided to rename it to something I could more easily recognize. Don't remember exactly what that was, but it had CM9 and 12 Aug in it, so that I could identify it if ever I wanted to restore it. Having accomplished that, I went ahead and flashed the Aug 14 ROM. All went swimmingly; I was becoming adept at getting this stuff done. The new ROM booted fine; all was intact, everything was working as it should. In hindsight, that's when I should have left it as it was, a great custom ROM, completely functional (save for the lack of Bluetooth on phone calls).
But no, now I was too confident and decided to try out Jocala's other custom ROM, Peach Sunrise, which I had previously downloaded to my PC. I had then copied it over to the phone (via Kies Air) and thought that if I could switch easily between the two ROMs – use Peach Sunrise when I needed Bluetooth in my car, CM9 for all other times – that would solve my Bluetooth dilemma. I backed up the Aug 14 CM9 ROM without any problem. I had read that when flashing a completely different ROM, one first needed to do a ROM Wipe, which I then did. Next, I chose the Peach Sunrise zip file to install/flash. Little did I expect what was about to occur …
The CWM program tried to install it, but very quickly aborted, with a message that said the zip was bad. That of course came as a complete surprise. I really was at a loss as to how I should proceed. My decision was to simply try it again, but that only led to the exact same result – abort, zip bad.  In an endeavor to get back to CM9, I tried to reboot the phone – thought it still might have CM9 Aug 14 on board. Unfortunately, however, it would not go anywhere. Tried pressing VolUp+Power buttons (hoping to get into Recovery Mode), but it just went into RAM Download (or something). Pulled battery to turn off. Don't remember how many times I tried this, I was pretty shook up at this turn of events.
Figured maybe it was the battery, so I thought I'd at least try to charge it up to full charge before proceeding any further.  But after battery icon appeared, screen dimmed, then nothing for few minutes, then white SAMSUNG logo is displayed, then nothing, etc… ad infinitum … I then just left it plugged in overnight, while I tried to get some sleep. The backlight remained on throughout. I have no idea whether the battery is now at full charge, or what the state of anything is. Thought I'd see if anybody knows how, and could help me in getting this phone functioning again.
I do wonder if in wiping the ROM, it somehow destroyed Recovery files, or if it for whatever reason just can't find those files to boot. As I say, any assistance would be greatly, *greatly* appreciated.
Bob V


----------



## afwolfpacked (Aug 19, 2012)

The file should still be there. Pull battery depress power and volume up and reinsert battery.! When Samsung logo comes on release all buttons. Now in cwm go to backup/restore and select restore. If not found go to advanced and search for the file. That should get cm9 up

Sent from my SGH-T679 using xda premium


----------



## Bob V (Aug 19, 2012)

*Re: HELP – Phone no longer functional!*



afwolfpacked said:


> The file should still be there. Pull battery depress power and volume up and reinsert battery.! When Samsung logo comes on release all buttons. Now in cwm go to backup/restore and select restore. If not found go to advanced and search for the file. That should get cm9 up
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T679 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Thanks so much for responding. I posted my same note of distress on the Samsung Galaxy Exhibit 4G Forum, and _faultyy_ answered with pretty much the same advice – which I followed, and Hallelujah! within a half-hour I had my phone back. Was really worried there for a long while, thought I'd never get the phone to function again. But fortunately, you guys on XDA came through. Bless your heart ...

Bob V


----------



## beachbum40 (Aug 22, 2012)

*battery not connected issue*

I keep getting a battery not connected on my screen. I no I seen somewhere a fix for this but cant find it anywhere. Could someone plz help. thx.


----------



## Seminoles (Aug 22, 2012)

beachbum40 said:


> I keep getting a battery not connected on my screen. I no I seen somewhere a fix for this but cant find it anywhere. Could someone plz help. thx.

Click to collapse



Try This
Use the rooted kernel and update from sd card in cwm no need to wipe or anything just do it like an update

Sent from my SGH-T679 using xda app-developers app


----------



## jocala (Aug 28, 2012)

*cwm6.beta.t679.zip*

For testing purposes:

cwm6.beta.t679.zip


----------



## Joey11746 (Aug 29, 2012)

Did this project stall already? ._.


----------



## camcory (Aug 29, 2012)

Joey11746 said:


> Did this project stall already? ._.

Click to collapse



I still keep an eye on it and plan to update it to the latest firmware but Im working on building CM7 from source so close yet still so far.


----------



## Joey11746 (Aug 29, 2012)

camcory said:


> I still keep an eye on it and plan to update it to the latest firmware but Im working on building CM7 from source so close yet still so far.

Click to collapse



Okay just making sure. :3

When will you exactly finish both CM7 and exhibition?  It isn't an ETA request, just a simple question of date.


----------



## camcory (Aug 29, 2012)

Joey11746 said:


> Okay just making sure. :3
> 
> When will you exactly finish both CM7 and exhibition?  It isn't an ETA request, just a simple question of date.

Click to collapse



I really wish I knew Im really focused on CM 7 right now but its frustrating and I find myself walking away form it to get my head straight. As for ExHibition Ive deodexed the latest upgrade and Im looking at it I dont really see much difference in it some subtle changes anyways will need to make a custom kernel or use jocalas and go from there.


----------



## beachbum40 (Aug 30, 2012)

*cm7*

Cam do you have cm7 up and running? If you do could I test


----------



## jocala (Sep 3, 2012)

*Galaxy Exhibit cwm-based recovery v6.0.1.2*

Galaxy Exhibit cwm-based recovery v6.0.1.2

6.0.1.2 has new features, including better support for both external and internal SD cards, faster backups and restores with a new backup format that de-duplicates data in between backups. Exclusive features for Galaxy Exhibit include:

wipe menu with rom wipe
All system wipes under one menu: rom (system/cache/data),cache,dalvik,cache/dalvik,data.

Stack zip files for installation:
Flash cm9 & gapps, etc. Select as many zip files for installation as you choose. Flash them all with one command.

Install system images:
Drop any recognized system image into a folder on your phone (i.e. recovery.img, system.img.ext4, adsp.mbn, boot.img, etc ) and recovery can flash it. You can even drop the contents of an odin tar/md5 file in a folder and cwm recovery will flash it all automatically. 

This is regular interface, not touch. 

*cwm.6012.t679.zip                   Mirror*


----------



## airwickkk (Oct 1, 2012)

I'll flash cm10 when I get home :thumbup:

Sent from my SGH-T679 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## N3Ti (Oct 1, 2012)

Just flashed it. Thanks a lot camcory.

Working/nonworking is same as said in galaxy w thread. I cannot take screenshot. 

Seems as fast as cm9. Love jb notifications.

Will update this post as I spend more time with it. I don't need camera much so will be using this one till update comes out 

Update 1 : Google now works fine with 7-26-12 jb gapps

Sent from my SGH-T679 using xda app-developers app


----------



## hatememarkz (Oct 1, 2012)

Camcory u r God thanx 

Sent from my GT-P3113 using Xparent SkyBlue Tapatalk 2


----------



## cmikeh2 (Oct 1, 2012)

N3Ti said:


> Just flashed it. Thanks a lot camcory.
> 
> Working/nonworking is same as said in galaxy w thread. I cannot take screenshot.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



If you go into settings>system>power menu there's a toggle that will bring the screenshot action back. Superuser is acting a little bit odd in that it won't remember my request to allow ROM Toolbox Pro to have root rights, but that's a minor bug that's solved . There does seem to be a little more lag than in CM9 but that's to be expected and it's by no means crippling. MMS does work but I am having some trouble with Google Now. I may try a different GAPPS to see if that makes any difference.

Forgot to mention that I love that we now have Jellybean! Much thanks to Camcory.


----------



## camcory (Jun 8, 2012)

ROM based on Rooted Galaxy Exhibit by Jocala. Themed in an ICS Domination style. I would like this to be a community based ROM so all suggestions for improvements and or changes are welcome. Many thanks to Jocala,bpear,wildchld,and vertumus which the theme is based on.



ExHibition Final? Download. Do not use any previous themes with this.
ExHibition latest incarnation here 6-26-12
Lots of text fixes, Holo launcher added.
New Theme here 6/30/12

*As always download and install at your own risk.*


----------



## Joey11746 (Oct 1, 2012)

Flashing now, finally a CM10 Port! This device has everything I ever dreamed of. 

EDIT: Where's the Google APPS?


----------



## camcory (Oct 1, 2012)

cmikeh2 said:


> If you go into settings>system>power menu there's a toggle that will bring the screenshot action back. Superuser is acting a little bit odd in that it won't remember my request to allow ROM Toolbox Pro to have root rights, but that's a minor bug that's solved . There does seem to be a little more lag than in CM9 but that's to be expected and it's by no means crippling. MMS does work but I am having some trouble with Google Now. I may try a different GAPPS to see if that makes any difference.

Click to collapse



Ive used the jbgapps and the icsgapps and feel there is more lag with jb for some reason or I may be a figment of my imagination. I also set min cpu freq. to 368 in the performance settings which was a suggestion in the w forum and under developer options dont keep activities and kill app back button.    Add screenshot to power menu under settings/system/power menu.


----------



## camcory (Oct 1, 2012)

Joey11746 said:


> Flashing now, finally a CM10 Port! This device has everything I ever dreamed of.
> 
> EDIT: Where's the Google APPS?

Click to collapse



jb gapps here thanks to florpor

ics gapps here thanks to jocala


----------



## Joey11746 (Oct 1, 2012)

camcory said:


> jb gapps here thanks to florpor
> 
> ics gapps here thanks to jocala

Click to collapse



Thanks for all your help camcory, I owe you 

Edit: Just flashed and booted, works perfectly, I'll post problems after I test it and stuff. This is the best mod I've tested so far, so beautiful, so slick, I love it except for the camera, they better fix it lol. What else doesn't work with it other than the camera?


----------



## MegaKegHead (Oct 1, 2012)

Joey11746 said:


> Thanks for all your help camcory, I owe you

Click to collapse



Hi!

Flashing today.

Will follow up shortly.

Mega


----------



## N3Ti (Oct 1, 2012)

camcory said:


> jb gapps here thanks to florpor
> 
> ics gapps here thanks to jocala

Click to collapse



Camcory, I read people having trouble with Google now. I flashed old version of gapps 7-26-12 jb from goo.im .

http://goo.im/gapps

 Voice search works fine with that version. Can anyone confirm?

Sent from my SGH-T679 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Joey11746 (Oct 1, 2012)

CM10 is running really slow for me and I used JB apps. How do I speed it up? :L

EDIT: That's it. I'm reinstalling with ICS Drivers, too damn slow. >:c


----------



## hatememarkz (Oct 1, 2012)

The post right above yours an can someone make a video plz 

sent frm budget phone runnin cm9 gon hate lol


----------



## Joey11746 (Oct 1, 2012)

hatememarkz said:


> The post right above yours an can someone make a video plz
> 
> sent frm budget phone runnin cm9 gon hate lol

Click to collapse



I'll make a video as soon as I get this working. 

If someone can tell me how, that'd be great xD


----------



## IRX120 (Oct 1, 2012)

This is a port not from source. Thus no project butter. Its slower.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Joey11746 (Oct 1, 2012)

IRX120 said:


> This is a port not from source. Thus no project butter. Its slower.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



It's running fast now, I reinstalled it and put ICS Apps on it and it runes beautifully so ya. <3


----------



## camcory (Oct 1, 2012)

From what I have read even if built from source we won't have butter features due to the kernel not being 3.0
From arco http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=31579037&postcount=238

Sent from my SGH-T679 using xda app-developers app


----------



## DEFJAMVAN (Oct 1, 2012)

It currently on CM9 by Jocala and contemplating this. So to be clear, this works on my Galaxy Exhbit 4G?


----------



## IRX120 (Oct 1, 2012)

Well, tried it out, seems a little glitchy on the graphics . I have a week off school next week so I'll be around if you'd like any help.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using xda app-developers app


----------



## camcory (Oct 1, 2012)

IRX120 said:


> Well, tried it out, seems a little glitchy on the graphics . I have a week off school next week so I'll be around if you'd like any help.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Please do all help is appreciated. Thanks

Sent from my SGH-T679 using xda app-developers app


----------



## camcory (Oct 1, 2012)

DEFJAMVAN said:


> It currently on CM9 by Jocala and contemplating this. So to be clear, this works on my Galaxy Exhbit 4G?

Click to collapse



Yep you have the right phone

Sent from my SGH-T679 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Joey11746 (Oct 1, 2012)

*Errors*

Just to be clear, does GPS work? I'm having difficulties using it I think. .-.

Also loving CM10, I may use this as a daily driver c:


----------



## N3Ti (Oct 1, 2012)

camcory said:


> Please do all help is appreciated. Thanks
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T679 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Let me know if either of you could build from source. I was having errors with shared libs.

Sent from my SGH-T679 using xda app-developers app


----------



## IRX120 (Oct 1, 2012)

N3Ti said:


> Let me know if either of you could build from source. I was having errors with shared libs.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T679 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Post a log, I'm good at fixing lib errors

Sent from my SGH-T679 using xda app-developers app


----------



## N3Ti (Oct 1, 2012)

IRX120 said:


> Post a log, I'm good at fixing lib errors
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T679 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Ubuntu 12.04 64 bit, Java 6, android sdk. Got CM10 synced. Pulled device, vendor, kernel from Jocala cm9 git hub. Applied changes from florpor jellyean github.

Here is what I get. 

Import includes file: out/target/product/ancora_tmo/obj/SHARED_LIBRARIES/audio.primary.msm7x30_intermediates/import_includes
Copy: out/target/product/ancora_tmo/obj/lib/libaudioalsa.so
make: *** No rule to make target `out/target/product/ancora_tmo/obj/SHARED_LIBRARIES/libcamera_intermediates/export_includes', needed by `out/target/product/ancora_tmo/obj/SHARED_LIBRARIES/camera.msm7x30_intermediates/import_includes'.  Stop.
make: *** Waiting for unfinished jobs....
target StaticLib: libc (out/target/product/ancora_tmo/obj/STATIC_LIBRARIES/libc_intermediates/libc.a)


googled it. could not find anything that helps my brain/experience/common sense


----------



## camcory (Jun 8, 2012)

ROM based on Rooted Galaxy Exhibit by Jocala. Themed in an ICS Domination style. I would like this to be a community based ROM so all suggestions for improvements and or changes are welcome. Many thanks to Jocala,bpear,wildchld,and vertumus which the theme is based on.



ExHibition Final? Download. Do not use any previous themes with this.
ExHibition latest incarnation here 6-26-12
Lots of text fixes, Holo launcher added.
New Theme here 6/30/12

*As always download and install at your own risk.*


----------



## IRX120 (Oct 1, 2012)

N3Ti said:


> Ubuntu 12.04 64 bit, Java 6, android sdk. Got CM10 synced. Pulled device, vendor, kernel from Jocala cm9 git hub. Applied changes from florpor jellyean github.
> 
> Here is what I get.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Camera won't work with JB 
Delete camerahal in device folder and open ancora_tmo.mk and remove the line that says
camera.msm7x30 under packages


Sent from my SGH-T679 using xda app-developers app


----------



## cmason37 (Oct 1, 2012)

camcory said:


> From what I have read even if built from source we won't have butter features due to the kernel not being 3.0
> From arco http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=31579037&postcount=238
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T679 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Why don't we have 3.0 kernel? Isn't Android 4.0+ 3.0?


----------



## camcory (Oct 1, 2012)

N3Ti said:


> Ubuntu 12.04 64 bit, Java 6, android sdk. Got CM10 synced. Pulled device, vendor, kernel from Jocala cm9 git hub. Applied changes from florpor jellyean github.
> 
> Here is what I get.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Ive had this type of error in CM 7. Im DL CM10 source now and Ill get back to you about this man do I have a bad memory.


----------



## camcory (Oct 1, 2012)

cmason37 said:


> Why don't we have 3.0 kernel? Isn't ICS+ 3.0?
> 
> ---------- Post added at 06:01 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:56 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Nope currently 2.3.35.14 based on arco's source


----------



## MegaKegHead (Oct 1, 2012)

Hi!

Unable to flash!

I get nothing but an error message.

Is there a mirror?

Mega


----------



## dennis96411 (Oct 1, 2012)

This is awesome! I'll hang around on CM10 for a few days.

Sent from my SGH-T679 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Erik_Sandoval (Oct 2, 2012)

Is there any way to make this smoother?

Sent from my SGH-T679 using xda app-developers app


----------



## camcory (Oct 2, 2012)

Erik_Sandoval said:


> Is there any way to make this smoother?
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T679 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



What gapps did you flash because it seems to me that there are some lag issues with jb gapps also I set the min cpu frequency to 386 seemed to help.


----------



## hatememarkz (Oct 2, 2012)

Try geeky mod engine plus v6 an maybe would jb adreno libs zip work 

Sent from my GT-P3113 using Xparent SkyBlue Tapatalk 2


----------



## Erik_Sandoval (Oct 2, 2012)

camcory said:


> What gapps did you flash because it seems to me that there are some lag issues with jb gapps also I set the min cpu frequency to 386 seemed to help.

Click to collapse



I used the ICS gapps that jocala has. I also used autokiller, zram, kernel same page.

Sent from my SGH-T679 using xda app-developers app


----------



## N3Ti (Oct 2, 2012)

IRX120 said:


> Camera won't work with JB
> Delete camerahal in device folder and open ancora_tmo.mk and remove the line that says
> camera.msm7x30 under packages
> 
> ...

Click to collapse




> Ive had this type of error in CM 7. Im DL CM10 source now and Ill get back to you about this man do I have a bad memory.

Click to collapse



thanks guys.
I deleted camera.msm7x30 line from ancora_tmo.mk 
then had vsync error had to add
TARGET_NO_HW_VSYNC := true in BoardConfigCommon.mk
compiling for 1+ hr without error so far...


----------



## meekrawb (Oct 2, 2012)

*Titanium Backup*

CM10 is running good so far. Is anyone else having problems with Titanium Backup? It keeps asking me for Superuser Requests even though I have it set to remember.


----------



## camcory (Oct 2, 2012)

meekrawb said:


> CM10 is running good so far. Is anyone else having problems with Titanium Backup? It keeps asking me for Superuser Requests even though I have it set to remember.

Click to collapse



It seems that su doesnt remember allows sometimes?


----------



## meekrawb (Oct 2, 2012)

camcory said:


> It seems that su doesnt remember allows sometimes?

Click to collapse



That's what it looks like. Does the same thing with ES File Explorer.


----------



## liquidnails (Oct 2, 2012)

Im loving this build so far...very nice.

Sent from my SGH-T679 using xda app-developers app


----------



## shakatu (Oct 2, 2012)

meekrawb said:


> CM10 is running good so far. Is anyone else having problems with Titanium Backup? It keeps asking me for Superuser Requests even though I have it set to remember.

Click to collapse



I also have a Galaxy Tab 2 10.1 and CM10 had this problem with Superuser. I installed SuperSU until the issue was fixed. That might be worth a try. I'm gonna stick with CM9 here for the time being so I can't test the problem you're having...


----------



## meekrawb (Oct 2, 2012)

shakatu said:


> I also have a Galaxy Tab 2 10.1 and CM10 had this problem with Superuser. I installed SuperSU until the issue was fixed. That might be worth a try. I'm gonna stick with CM9 here for the time being so I can't test the problem you're having...

Click to collapse



Thanks man, that totally worked.I can finally give my SU clicking thumb a rest.


----------



## Core2idiot (Oct 2, 2012)

*Thanks For the CM10*

I have installed the CM10 Build.  It actually works very well.  Google Now almost works.  It feels much faster than ICS.   I'm just wondering if the source is available for this ROM or how was it built?  Because I'm interested in building daily builds if I can...


----------



## dennis96411 (Oct 2, 2012)

Flashing a new SuperUser build appears to fix the problem.

http://downloads.noshufou.netdna-cdn.com/superuser/Superuser-3.2-RC3-arm-signed.zip

Sent from my SGH-T679 using xda app-developers app


----------



## meekrawb (Oct 2, 2012)

Erik_Sandoval said:


> I used the ICS gapps that jocala has.

Click to collapse



I also used Jocalas ICS gapps. Works good here.

Sent from my SGH-T679 using xda app-developers app


----------



## camcory (Jun 8, 2012)

ROM based on Rooted Galaxy Exhibit by Jocala. Themed in an ICS Domination style. I would like this to be a community based ROM so all suggestions for improvements and or changes are welcome. Many thanks to Jocala,bpear,wildchld,and vertumus which the theme is based on.



ExHibition Final? Download. Do not use any previous themes with this.
ExHibition latest incarnation here 6-26-12
Lots of text fixes, Holo launcher added.
New Theme here 6/30/12

*As always download and install at your own risk.*


----------



## Erik_Sandoval (Oct 2, 2012)

meekrawb said:


> I also used Jocalas ICS gapps. Works good here.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T679 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



I wonder why it's really slow on mine. Hmm.

Sent from my SGH-T679 using xda app-developers app


----------



## cmikeh2 (Oct 2, 2012)

*More Notes*

I can confirm that the SuperSU workaround does solve all of the root problems. Using ROM Toolbox, using the ultimate setting, which pretty much kills multitasking, a lot of the apps and launcher become significantly more responsive. For Google Now, I've got it working but I cannot access settings or actually search anything. Chrome feels both more responsive and faster. Every once in a while the phone has its little meltdown but when on the Ultimate setting I've noticed this does not occur as frequently. Benchmarks are down, primarily in 3d graphics, but that doesn't really matter all that much in the grand scheme of things.

My configuration is the Ultimate setting in ROM Toolbox Pro, the performance governor in CPU settings, and I have turned all of the memory tweaks in the Settings app off. 

Lovin' JB


----------



## meekrawb (Oct 2, 2012)

Erik_Sandoval said:


> I wonder why it's really slow on mine. Hmm.

Click to collapse



I don't know if it makes a difference but I use go launcher ex.

Sent from my SGH-T679 using xda app-developers app


----------



## torch2424 (Oct 2, 2012)

*Thank you Camcory!*

Thank you SOOOOOOO much ive been soooo hyped for JB and I cant believe its finally here on my phone!!!! 

A little advice from when I was a dev, look at other ports or the og thread for help on a port, and dont be afraid to PM (If you dont already know that)

But anyways, I love you, and I'll be using this as a daily!!!


----------



## Joey11746 (Oct 2, 2012)

Is there an older version of Jellybean apps that makes it lag less? Because ICS apps lag with it too. :\


----------



## meekrawb (Oct 2, 2012)

meekrawb said:


> I don't know if it makes a difference but I use go launcher ex.

Click to collapse



Just to be clear, I used 
gapps-ics-20120429-signed.zip.  The one without Google Now.
Sent from my SGH-T679 using xda app-developers app


----------



## det0xx (Oct 2, 2012)

what works better jb gapps or ics gapps?


----------



## cmikeh2 (Oct 2, 2012)

ReckYoChips said:


> what works better jb gapps or ics gapps?

Click to collapse



I'm using the JB GAPPS from Pimp my ROM because that was what I had on my SD card and they are pretty darn smooth. Again, double check the configuration I posted above because that could be causing the difference, not the type of GAPPS.


----------



## crhylove (Oct 2, 2012)

*First Install....*

I can confirm that google now crashes on search no matter what.  Luckily the voice recognition works great when texting.    After I'm done texting, it crashes, but my text remains, so no biggie.

I've only tested the 923 jb apps so far.

Everything else works pretty damned well.  I don't know how you guys deal with chrome it's WAY slower and lamer than firefox.  LOL  Chrome is wasted space on any android now.  It's just 3x slower than firefox if not more.

Are the adreno libs and etc. going to be in the next build?  Are people having better luck with other gapps?  Is there an offline gapps out yet for this phone?  Since I'm on Simple Mobile (2G HURRAY!), offline voice recognition would be much faster I'm sure (though on wifi it is REALLY fast on this rom).

Thanks again Camcory!  Looking GREAT so far!


----------



## detdett (Oct 2, 2012)

crhylove said:


> I can confirm that google now crashes on search no matter what.  Luckily the voice recognition works great when texting.    After I'm done texting, it crashes, but my text remains, so no biggie.
> 
> I've only tested the 923 jb apps so far.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



cool analysis dude. maybe i will hop along and have a test run myself


----------



## Joey11746 (Oct 2, 2012)

crhylove said:


> I can confirm that google now crashes on search no matter what.  Luckily the voice recognition works great when texting.    After I'm done texting, it crashes, but my text remains, so no biggie.
> 
> I've only tested the 923 jb apps so far.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Try these apps instead, I gave them a test ride, they lag less and are much faster: Click Here


----------



## det0xx (Oct 2, 2012)

tested! working smooth but with some bugs. Runs as smooth as ics for me? thats weird but great at the same time!


----------



## don-pringle (Oct 2, 2012)

*New to CM10*

If I install CM10 do I also need to flash the Exhibition Final.zip as well? Or can I just install the cm10 port.


----------



## meekrawb (Oct 2, 2012)

don-pringle said:


> If I install CM10 do I also need to flash the Exhibition Final.zip as well? Or can I just install the cm10 port.

Click to collapse



Do not install both.

Sent from my SGH-T679 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Joey11746 (Oct 2, 2012)

If you install those Google Apps instead of the other JB google apps, they'll work smoothly. c;


----------



## hatememarkz (Oct 2, 2012)

don-pringle said:


> If I install CM10 do I also need to flash the Exhibition Final.zip as well? Or can I just install the cm10 port.

Click to collapse



This is why we need a separate thread *facepalm*:banghead:

sent frm budget phone runnin cm9 gon hate lol


----------



## Joey11746 (Oct 2, 2012)

hatememarkz said:


> This is why we need a separate thread *facepalm*:banghead:
> 
> sent frm budget phone runnin cm9 gon hate lol

Click to collapse



That is true, It'd make everything more simpler so one thread for exhibition and one thread to take about CM10, If Camcory says I can make the thread, then I will. lool


----------



## DEFJAMVAN (Oct 2, 2012)

I can confirm that CM10 is running smoothly. No lag! Flashed Jocala JB apps but Google search kept crashing which is the only downside. I also lost my titanium backup and had to redownload each one but its fine. So far everything is good. 
Props to you Camcory!!

Sent from my SGH-T679 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Joey11746 (Oct 2, 2012)

DEFJAMVAN said:


> I can confirm that CM10 is running smoothly. No lag! Flashed Jocala JB apps but Google search kept crashing which is the only downside. I also lost my titanium backup and had to redownload each one but its fine. So far everything is good.
> Props to you Camcory!!
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T679 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Use the JB Google APPS I found, they're much smoother and slicker.


----------



## detdett (Oct 2, 2012)

hatememarkz said:


> This is why we need a separate thread *facepalm*:banghead:
> 
> sent frm budget phone runnin cm9 gon hate lol

Click to collapse



I disagree. If users install both zips, then they're not reading the instructions clearly. No where did it say you must install the final zip before cm 10. Also, the final zip has nothing to do with cm10







Joey11746 said:


> That is true, It'd make everything more simpler so one thread for exhibition and one thread to take about CM10, If Camcory says I can make the thread, then I will. lool

Click to collapse





Sent from my SGH-T679 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## camcory (Jun 8, 2012)

ROM based on Rooted Galaxy Exhibit by Jocala. Themed in an ICS Domination style. I would like this to be a community based ROM so all suggestions for improvements and or changes are welcome. Many thanks to Jocala,bpear,wildchld,and vertumus which the theme is based on.



ExHibition Final? Download. Do not use any previous themes with this.
ExHibition latest incarnation here 6-26-12
Lots of text fixes, Holo launcher added.
New Theme here 6/30/12

*As always download and install at your own risk.*


----------



## camcory (Oct 2, 2012)

*You asked for it*

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=32281839#post32281839

Here is the new thread.


----------



## rajputforlife (Oct 5, 2012)

*Wait, this is JB?*

Hi, I don't mean to bother, just need some clarification here: This ROM is Android 4.1? I saw a YouTube vid that had CM10 on the Exhibit that linked back to here.I just wanted to clarify, because it doesn't mention JB anywhere.


----------



## camcory (Oct 5, 2012)

rajputforlife said:


> Hi, I don't mean to bother, just need some clarification here: This ROM is Android 4.1? I saw a YouTube vid that had CM10 on the Exhibit that linked back to here.I just wanted to clarify, because it doesn't mention JB anywhere.

Click to collapse



No this is stock GB the post above yours is 4.1


----------



## ETFoneHome (Oct 10, 2012)

I've been using CM9, now Nightly, and CM10 beta but I always come back to Exhibition 6/26 + New Theme 6/30 for stability and peace of mind.   No matter how fast 4.xx is,  ExHibtion is just faster --  I mean ES explorer and Titanium Backup load up instantly, along with most other apps.   Best of all, I can  run this ROM for 5+ days straight without the need for reboot.

One question: can the notification switches be modified, either by adding or removing?


----------



## camcory (Oct 10, 2012)

ETFoneHome said:


> I've been using CM9, now Nightly, and CM10 beta but I always come back to Exhibition 6/26 + New Theme 6/30 for stability and peace of mind.   No matter how fast 4.xx is,  ExHibtion is just faster --  I mean ES explorer and Titanium Backup load up instantly, along with most other apps.   Best of all, I can  run this ROM for 5+ days straight without the need for reboot.
> 
> One question: can the notification switches be modified, either by adding or removing?

Click to collapse



Thanks Ive been debating on whether I should upgrade the ROM to latest firmware UVLG3. What do you mean by notification switches the sound or when they happen.


----------



## shakatu (Oct 10, 2012)

camcory said:


> Thanks Ive been debating on whether I should upgrade the ROM to latest firmware UVLG3. What do you mean by notification switches the sound or when they happen.

Click to collapse



My guess is he means the notification drawer power widget. Like how in CM9/CM10 you can choose what is there. XquiziT also has this function built in, so maybe pull the app from there. I believe it's called Quick Panel Settings in that ROM but I haven't used it in a while...


----------



## ETFoneHome (Oct 10, 2012)

shakatu said:


> My guess is he means the notification drawer power widget. Like how in CM9/CM10 you can choose what is there. XquiziT also has this function built in, so maybe pull the app from there. I believe it's called Quick Panel Settings in that ROM but I haven't used it in a while...

Click to collapse



Yea, that's it. I must be getting my roms mixed up cuz I only recently started to use it after cleaning up my widget's app.   I find using the pull down is much cleaner looking.  But I want to add more switches on it.


----------



## wrusry (Oct 11, 2012)

*Vibrate for messaging*

Hello,

I am running CM9 for my Galaxy Exhibit.  I believe the date is the 9/28 build.  One thing that has never worked for me is the "vibrate always" feature in messaging.  I have it checked, but the only time my phone vibrates is when the whole phone is in vibrate mode.  I am glad it vibrates then, but I want it to vibrate and also give me an audible tone when in normal mode.  Sometimes the phone is in my pocket and I cannot hear the audio text alert when in a noisy environment.

Does this feature work on CM10?  

I would post this bug on the CM9  forum, but it requires me to have 10 posts before I do that.  I haven't seen anyone else post this bug.

Thank you.


----------



## camcory (Oct 11, 2012)

wrusry said:


> Hello,
> 
> I am running CM9 for my Galaxy Exhibit.  I believe the date is the 9/28 build.  One thing that has never worked for me is the "vibrate always" feature in messaging.  I have it checked, but the only time my phone vibrates is when the whole phone is in vibrate mode.  I am glad it vibrates then, but I want it to vibrate and also give me an audible tone when in normal mode.  Sometimes the phone is in my pocket and I cannot hear the audio text alert when in a noisy environment.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Doesn't appear to be working in CM 10 either.


----------



## wrusry (Oct 11, 2012)

camcory said:


> Doesn't appear to be working in CM 10 either.

Click to collapse



Thank you for the quick reply.  At least it is now recorded as a bug.


----------



## liquidnails (Oct 13, 2012)

Wow Cam! It's been a while since I flashed Exhibition and I forgot how nice it is! Your doing a great job Cam.. Keep it up. I will use this build on weekends so I have stable wifi calling and move back to cm10 on moday. Thanks! 

Sent from my SGH-T679 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Jaws4God (Dec 17, 2012)

well i think i'm gonna flash this one on since i've been having problems again with T-Mobile's wifi calling on CM9..    I love CAMCORY's work.. so I was going to try this instead of Peach Sunrise again..


----------



## Jaws4God (Dec 17, 2012)

*Notification Switches*



ETFoneHome said:


> I've been using CM9,
> 
> One question: can the notification switches be modified, either by adding or removing?

Click to collapse



I didn't see where this question was answered..  I loved having the "turn off screen" button in the notification.. is this possible?

Thank you.


----------

